# 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - LOCATION CHANGED



## bertholomey

****It is a long story that I don't have time to go into right now....but, we were cancelled for the park tomorrow because of some incidents with some knuckleheads recently acting crazy over there. 

So.....the event tomorrow will be at my house instead of at the park. Park had a large parking lot.....my house does not have a large parking lot.....we will need to be smart about how we park so we can get as many as possible here. 

If your car does not have a working system, we may need to park you somewhere else and shuttle......I apologize for any inconvenience. 

PM me for the address of my house if you don't have it. Make others aware of the change that might not see this posting. Lastly....let's not have a bunch of 'That Sucks!' posts after this one so that we have the most chance of people seeing this post.****

Hello all that will attend this meet, those who will intend to make this meet, and those who wish they could attend this meet 

It is that time of year when we see the leaves falling, dark comes much to soon every day, and it is starting to get a chill in the air......we might as well pine away thinking about Spring and a renewed excitement about Car Audio! 

(this is specifically for Triple B!)









The best part will be seeing friends that we haven't seen for several months! 

Now....I know what everyone is thinking as they read this drivel....."I hope it is friggin better weather this time!".......well, I can't control the weather, but I'm also hoping that it isn't raining sideways and in the 40's......

From that meet......

2018 NCSQ Awful Weather Meet

But....I have to say......I met one of my closest friends at that meet, and I had the opportunity to drive my future car at that meet.......so for me, being very self-centered here.....it wasn't a complete loss  (But I did loose to him in the IASCA meet on Sunday.......reason I had to buy the car ). 

yep...yucky










But...Friday and Sunday was lovely.....
























_*On to the 2019 meet....
*_


*When/Where:*

*Friday Night Info:*

Friday night will still be at my house. PM me for the address. Lunch time to 10 PM - ordering pizza around 6 to be picked up.



*Saturday Info:*

***See above*** 

For food on Saturday, we will probably do snack items for lunch and grill again.





*Sunday Info:*

We are hoping to have another competition on Sunday at High Output Audio in Garner, NC. This 'may' be a MECA / IASCA event......it 'may' be a 2x or possibly a 3x event......it 'may' be an SQology event........a Cinco de Mayo kind of thing 



*Stuff to bring:*

 Yourself
 A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
 Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
 Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
 Camera
 Lawn chair if you want to use one
 Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
 A coat....may still be chilly then.



*Current list of attendees:*

#) Name (Screen name) - Car - State

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 (that was weird to type - so used to typing 2013 Subaru BRZ ) - North Carolina


----------



## Mic10is

I'm in . And yes Sqology iasca/ meca event in works for Sunday at High Output Audio in Garner. Roughly an hour from Jason's


----------



## subterFUSE

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

John. 2012 Merc S63 AMG, hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

This trip takes A LOT out of me for obvious reasons but I'm gonna try like hell to make it.

Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

Believe it or not this Ram rides and drives better than that LOADED Grand Cherokee I had and feel more like myself with an open bed behind me again!


----------



## Electrodynamic

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm in. Most likely bringing the Jetta Wagon with M25 tweeters, TM65 mkIII mid/midbass drivers, and a single RM-12 in a sealed enclosure. . Passat Wagon probably won't be finished by then.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm in. No idea if I'll have a car to demo or not. Probably not.


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

im in , 

audirsfaux. 2013 brz . (also strange to type still ) coming from way up north


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Jason, I am disappointed that you have not incorporated some kind of Star Wars pun into the OP.... May the 4th 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 (that was weird to type - so used to typing 2013 Subaru BRZ ) - North Carolina
2) Mic10is - Acura?
3) John. 2012 Merc S63 AMG, hopefully.
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick - Jetta Wagon 
6) Kendall - Mystery car
7) Ian - audirsfaux. 2013 brz . (also strange to type still ) coming from way up north
8) Ian - 2006 A4, VA


----------



## Truthunter

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Count me in

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Ian - you did it for me - that was good ‘Let the 4th be with you....’

And thanks for getting that into a list - I have been running and hadn’t got the chance to square that away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm in and I should actually be able to make it this time, unlike last time.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Not sure I'll be able to but definitely going to try to make it. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL


----------



## Serieus

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Tentatively signing up, it'd be fun to come hang out, haven't seen you all in awhile  I won't have an install, I'll be in a rental or parent's car.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Be good to see you again Chris.


----------



## Serieus

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Same to you!  I was able to get my flight booked on airline miles, see you all in May.


----------



## Navy Chief

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm excited to get to go to this meet again after a 3 year hiatus. In redoing the blue 2002 Silverado thru the winter, hopefully the blow thru will be done by then. This meet will give me a good deadline.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR 
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Fully intend on making this... unless my car blows up again on the way 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA 
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA


----------



## Mullings

I’m in, Kevin (mullings) 2011 Toyota Prius & 2010 Honda Civic


----------



## Mashburn

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Will definitely be there! Hopefully the system will be installed by then for multiple reasons.
Jacob (Mashburn) 2012 Ford Explorer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm in.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA 
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

Jay


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm in as long as I don't die or go to jail! I need to visit my non-car audio friends as well.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded


----------



## Navy Chief

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 

Fixed it


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Navy Chief said:


> Fixed it


Maybe I wanted some of those guys off the list!


----------



## audiophile25

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I am definitely going to try to make it. I had a really good time at last years meet. I may have a slightly different install in the back this time, If I can find the time and motivation to start on it.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Theslaking said:


> If someone gets my HU modded


Oh, no pressure then!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Me and Erin discussed some tuning issues today. Hopefully I get those issues ironed out. And that lamb in the OP is adorable.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> Oh, no pressure then!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


You and I both know the real pressure is on Minidsp.


----------



## naiku

Theslaking said:


> You and I both know the real pressure is on Minidsp.


True. On that subject it looks like my replacement board should be here this week.


----------



## bose301s

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I plan on being there, probably won't have anything in the car as I have had it a year now and haven't touched it and the baby takes up most of my time when I'm home, but we'll see.

Jason, didn't know you got a new car, did you keep the BRZ or sell it?

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC


----------



## Zippy

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm a tentative at this point.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC 
21) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - OH


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> True. On that subject it looks like my replacement board should be here this week.


You talking about for the 8x12? Just checked my email and doesn't look like anything from them. Maybe I'm right behind you since I think we bought ours pretty close to each other.


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> You talking about for the 8x12? Just checked my email and doesn't look like anything from them. Maybe I'm right behind you since I think we bought ours pretty close to each other.


Yep, they contacted me about a week ago now asking for some details to prove I was the original owner, sent that in and they shipped it out that day. Last check it was with customs in NY.


----------



## probillygun

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

Thanks Jason for the baby goat pajama shout out! haha!!


----------



## Electrodynamic

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



probillygun said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
> 3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
> 4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
> 5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
> 6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
> 7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
> 9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
> 13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
> 14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
> 16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
> 17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
> 18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
> 19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
> 20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
> 
> Thanks Jason for the baby goat pajama shout out! haha!!


Bill, if you are going to make the meet I'm going to try my best to bring my father to the meet. He needs to hear your vehicle. I've talked your system up too much as my #1 vehicle of all time for him to miss out. He must hear your system and this GTG is a spectacular way for him to experience it.


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> 21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country




Yay! For the Alan part.......Yuck! for the Crimson Tide country part  I’m looking forward to seeing that new truck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded 
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN


----------



## probillygun

yep I'll be there Nick. The FJ has received some significant upgrades since you heard it last. I think you'll be pleased ?


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Loved the previous version, so anxious to hear the changes!


----------



## budgophile

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm going to try and make it too, and like others have said, this will give me a deadline to finish my install. This will be my first time, and I hope I'm doing this right:
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN 
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



budgophile said:


> I'm going to try and make it too, and like others have said, this will give me a deadline to finish my install. This will be my first time, and I hope I'm doing this right:
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
> 3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
> 4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
> 5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
> 6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
> 7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
> 9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
> 13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
> 14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
> 16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
> 17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
> 18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
> 19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
> 20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
> 21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
> 22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
> 23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan



Feel free to ask questions in the other forums... lots of good folks here willing to help out!

Look forward to meeting you in May....


----------



## budgophile

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Thanks! I've actually been trying to use the search feature to answer most of my questions , and I've seen most everyone in this thread offering up answers and information to the things I was researching, so I am excited to meet everyone.


----------



## court

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I have never been. I will try to come. 
Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC


----------



## captainobvious

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looking forward to it Jason. With any luck, I will have my trunk area done up by then as well as the few little changes completed.



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN 
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan 
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC 
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to it Jason. With any luck, I will have my trunk area done up by then as well as the few little changes completed.


I hear ya my friend....I'm hoping to have my car completed by then as well  It will be amazing to hear your vehicle in it's 'completed' state.....it has sounded amazing in every iteration!


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Maybe I'll have a new truck by then


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Yikes!!! What happened there???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I was coming home last Tuesday and was stopped for a guy ahead of me turning left across traffic. Some jackhole hit me at about 45mph. The lady behind him said she din't remember seeing brake lights until after he hit me.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Been there. Lady was going about 60 and claimed the same thing. Luckily the guy behind her saw my brake lights and put that to rest.

I definitely feel your pain and it sucks. I'm really sorry, man. Best of luck through this process and getting another vehicle.

Were you injured at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

That still puts a knot in my gut seeing that beautiful truck buckled up like that. All depending on what's going on underneath they might just fix it. I know of an 07 Sierra that was damaged about like that when it was nearly brand new and if memory serves they put a new frame underneath as part of the repairs. My friend's grandpa had to stop fast while pulling a loaded down trailer from deer camp and my friend rear ended him ruining his uncle's trailer in the process. A 4-wheeler went through the back of my friend's cab (05 extended cab Silverado about that color) but his frame and his grandpa's trailer that he was pulling was fine. Yeah my friend's insurance hated him after that. Hope Progressive does the right thing. I had to get my insurance involved to go after Geico just to get mine fixed last year. My sanity was well worth the slight rate increase after that. Never once thought about dropping them after they did in a couple days what I was getting nowhere with after 3 weeks going after Geico by myself.

Steve-lmfao at "pimp sled":laugh:That is a fitting name for that SQ wagon though.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Right now nothing on the calendar so I am going to try and make it
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN 
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan 
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC 
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled


----------



## audiophile25

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looks like it will be another great turnout!


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hey guys. Years ago we had a run of NCSQ t-shirts made. Mine is almost worn out and I know other people have asked about doing another printing.
I have found teespring, who will handle all of the printing, paying, and shipping. 
I made 2 kinds of short sleeve shirts, 1 long sleeve, and a kids size. If you are interested in a t-shirt here is the link. Everything is handled through teespring.

https://teespring.com/ncsq-t-shirts-2?y379b#pid=369&cid=6521&sid=back


p.s. if you would like a sticker you can contact Jason for those.


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC


----------



## nyquistrate

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



court said:


> I have never been. I will try to come.


Ditto!


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

Does anyone have hotel recommendations? Does anyone carpool from mid TN?


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> Hey guys. Years ago we had a run of NCSQ t-shirts made. Mine is almost worn out and I know other people have asked about doing another printing.
> I have found teespring, who will handle all of the printing, paying, and shipping.
> I made 2 kinds of short sleeve shirts, 1 long sleeve, and a kids size. If you are interested in a t-shirt here is the link. Everything is handled through teespring.
> 
> https://teespring.com/ncsq-t-shirts-2?y379b#pid=369&cid=6521&sid=back
> 
> 
> p.s. if you would like a sticker you can contact Jason for those.


Thanks Kendal! These look fantastic, and the site seems easy to use. I'll be ordering one soon


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'll throw out my hotel suggestion here. The Country Inn in Archdale is awesome. It got the approval of the Hampton Inn regulars that stayed there last year because the Hampton Inn was booked up from the furniture festival. Places to avoid are the Days Inn Greensboro (trust me I think that place is cursed), and well just trust the reviews you read and if you need to know if an area is safe PM Jason and he'll tell you how the cow ate the cabbage (yes I'm country as hell).

Jacky-I stay in Cookeville on the way so if you want to meet up and roll together we can. I don't do more than 5 over posted so running with me could get boring plus this beast drinks the hell out of gas when you get much over 70.


----------



## Truthunter

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

^^^ +1 on the Country Inn in Archdale. I think there was at least a dozen of us that stayed there last year. Perhaps we can try to get some sort of group discount going?


----------



## Darkrider

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

Who's gonna be my #30?


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So I got my tee-shirt and I'm not impressed. First off I ordered the light green and it came very dark green. So dark you have a hard time reading the black lettering. Secondly the screen printing is not that high quality. It's ok. A compliment is that they are Haynes comfort soft tee's. I have a friend that is a well known screen printer around here. His tee-shirts wear out before the screen printing fades or cracks. I'm talking works shirts that are 10 years old and completely intact lettering. However he still does his by hand and tells me that's why it last so long. He also says he only knows of a couple places thta do it the old way still.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Theslaking said:


> So I got my tee-shirt and I'm not impressed. First off I ordered the light green and it came very dark green. So dark you have a hard time reading the black lettering. Secondly the screen printing is not that high quality. It's ok. A compliment is that they are Haynes comfort soft tee's. I have a friend that is a well known screen printer around here. His tee-shirts wear out before the screen printing fades or cracks. I'm talking works shirts that are 10 years old and completely intact lettering. However he still does his by hand and tells me that's why it last so long. He also says he only knows of a couple places thta do it the old way still.


Well that sucks. I'm not impressed with that either and I'm sorry this is the quality that was delivered.
Have you tried contacting them to complain about the print quality? They say they fix damaged/low quality printing.
Teespring | RETURNS, REFUNDS, CANCELLATIONS & AM...

Again, really sorry this is what was shipped.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

It's not your fault. I did contact them just today so they haven't had time to get back to me yet.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

My reference is this. 

I had these printed 10+ years ago. Not even cracks in the little lines



Here's the rest of the shirt for she reference. You can see the fabric color has faded but not the lettering!


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

They offered a free, fast shipped replacement. I agreed and requested a couple small changes. I show you when I get it.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Theslaking said:


> They offered a free, fast shipped replacement. I agreed and requested a couple small changes. I show you when I get it.


That's good news. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

They just emailed me back. They won't make changes unless the person that originally submitted it asks. Because it's submitted as a campaign or event they can't have everyone attending or whatever changing stuff (that's their words). Makes sense to me. 

Do you have the original artwork? I can ask my guy to make me one. 

All I was going to do was have my handle printed on like a name tag and have the lettering on the front moved up as it sits below my chest muscle and looks akward.


----------



## nyquistrate

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll throw out my hotel suggestion here. The Country Inn in Archdale is awesome. It got the approval of the Hampton Inn regulars that stayed there last year because the Hampton Inn was booked up from the furniture festival. Places to avoid are the Days Inn Greensboro (trust me I think that place is cursed), and well just trust the reviews you read and if you need to know if an area is safe PM Jason and he'll tell you how the cow ate the cabbage (yes I'm country as hell).
> 
> Jacky-I stay in Cookeville on the way so if you want to meet up and roll together we can. I don't do more than 5 over posted so running with me could get boring plus this beast drinks the hell out of gas when you get much over 70.


Thanks! I'll PM ya'


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Theslaking said:


> They just emailed me back. They won't make changes unless the person that originally submitted it asks. Because it's submitted as a campaign or event they can't have everyone attending or whatever changing stuff (that's their words). Makes sense to me.
> 
> Do you have the original artwork? I can ask my guy to make me one.
> 
> All I was going to do was have my handle printed on like a name tag and have the lettering on the front moved up as it sits below my chest muscle and looks akward.


I'll try and figure out how to change the design to move the front lettering. It looked right on the grid they give you but its hard to get a frame of reference. PM inbound.

Also, if people want to hire their local person to make them a t-shirt that's fine. I can send whoever wants it the original artwork for a screen printer to use.


----------



## Aldaa

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Anyone from AL going that doesn't mind someone (who will cover a decent portion of gas) tagging along? I'd love to meet you guys and hang out!


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Aldaa said:


> Anyone from AL going that doesn't mind someone (who will cover a decent portion of gas) tagging along? I'd love to meet you guys and hang out!




Good idea - would help the long drive - hopefully this will work out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm actually local to the event on Sunday. Greensboro is a bit of a hike for me, so I don't think I'll be attending the house party part...but the audio shop in Garner, count me in.
30) Pb82 Ronin - 06 ZO6 or 08 F150 FX4 (depending on weather) - NC


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Aldaa said:


> Anyone from AL going that doesn't mind someone (who will cover a decent portion of gas) tagging along? I'd love to meet you guys and hang out!


If you come to my meet in March, we'll discuss it. At the moment, I'm planning on making an extra stop on the way over to meet with friends in Asheville, but nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## vinnie45acp

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'll be number 30, should have my System installed and broke in by then.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I received the free replacement in the mail today. I told them I wasn't trying to get a free shirt out of them and would pay some. They said since the first one didn't meet my expectations they were happy to send me on that would. Great customer service.

They still didn't send the exact color the website shows so you are going to have to watch out. The one I ordered was different and the replacement I received looks different. Compare my pics to the website. The printing on this is much better. More consistent which in turn makes it darker. I would have been satisfied if this was the first one I got.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

That looks WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than the first one. 

My order shows as shipped today. Might have it by Friday.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> That looks WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than the first one.


It is. I'm still going to have my guy make one but this'll do for now.


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I booked my hotel today (Asheboro) and for some reason, there that weekend is very busy. A couple of places were booked up. And several had less than 5 rooms available. 
If you're thinking of attending, might want to check on that.

The last few times I've been down, I've stayed in Asheboro and it's about 15-20 minutes to Jason's from there.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Thank you Jay for posting this. Typically we aim to get hotels in Archdale and Asheboro - even in Greensboro though - it is about a 20-25 min drive. 

But please, go ahead and book if you are pretty sure you will be making it. Most places are easy to cancel if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Pb82 Ronin said:


> I'm actually local to the event on Sunday. Greensboro is a bit of a hike for me, so I don't think I'll be attending the house party part...but the audio shop in Garner, count me in.
> 30) Pb82 Ronin - 06 ZO6 or 08 F150 FX4 (depending on weather) - NC


Did I still not make the list? Or is the list for house goers only?


----------



## bertholomey

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC



A little confused about your original quote - you are close to the event in Garner on Sunday, but too far from the event on Friday/Saturday? 'The good stuff' will be happening on Friday/Saturday - more people, more cars - more opportunity to demo other's cars and get them to see / hear yours, relaxed - fun environment. So I put you on the list hoping that you might determine it is worth it to come over to the Greensboro/High Point area on Saturday. We have folks driving from New Hampshire and from 'Crimson Tide Country' - wherever that is.......(what is a crimson tide anyway??).


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> (what is a crimson tide anyway??).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chithead said:


>


I thought that was when men disappeared for a few days every month until the storm passes...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm not sure I'm going to make this one. The drive just takes too much out of me. It will all depend on if the fat girls are wanting to play whether or not I make it.


----------



## bose301s

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Somehow my name was dropped from the list, I plan to show up for the Saturday part. I am getting the itch to do my install in my Mazda 6, but the baby takes up my weekends and weeknights so we'll see. I may also bring my new headphones, MrSpeakers AEON Flow Closed, they are impressive.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to make this one. The drive just takes too much out of me. It will all depend on if the fat girls are wanting to play whether or not I make it.


ahhhh.... 

the rock star life. 








:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> Somehow my name was dropped from the list...


I looked up "somehow" and didn't see the definition as "Jason Bertholemy did it". So I'm pretty sure you're using "somehow" incorrectly.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC

32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC 

Fixed it!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So, me and "the chit" made a deal that if he shows up with a working system and gear installed where it's gonna end up living that I'll make the drive. Someone's gotta push him to show up with a fully functioning system:lol:Just giving a former Arkansan $hit


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Chris you need to go anyway ! last year was a good time .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> Chris you need to go anyway ! last year was a good time .


Considering how far you have to drive I have no room to talk when it comes to distance!


----------



## nyquistrate

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



JayinMI said:


> I booked my hotel today (Asheboro) and for some reason, there that weekend is very busy. A couple of places were booked up. And several had less than 5 rooms available.
> If you're thinking of attending, might want to check on that.
> 
> The last few times I've been down, I've stayed in Asheboro and it's about 15-20 minutes to Jason's from there.


Thanks for the warning & reminder. The Country Inn in Archdale (Hillbilly's suggestion) still had rooms when I called yesterday. Hotel booked.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Room booked at the Country Inn.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Room booked at the Country Inn.


Looks like you did not need much persuasion!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> Looks like you did not need much persuasion!


Well I can cancel any time, lol. 75% chance I'll make the drive though.


----------



## nyquistrate

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well I can cancel any time, lol. 75% chance I'll make the drive though.


You already said you were coming through Cookeville. No take backs. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

My family is taking a trip to Europe in late May/early June so I most likely won't be able to make this meet. If it weren't so close to my vacation it wouldn't be a problem but since they're in the same month I'm not sure it'll be feasible due to not having the funds or the extra vacation time. But I'm still holding out hope that I can somehow manage it. I love these meets. They truly are the car audio highlight of the year for me and it sucks to think I'd have to miss one after having made the last five of them.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

The car audio community is your family. The people you live just with keep you sane in between install adjustments. Remember your priorities.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> My family is taking a trip to Europe in late May/early June


If you end up in London at all (realizing London is not mainland Europe, and by May, could not be a part of Europe at all), let me know and I can see if my brother can show you around a little.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Theslaking said:


> The car audio community is your family. The people you live just with keep you sane in between install adjustments. Remember your priorities.


Haha. I'll make sure to explain that to my wife. Mind if I move in with you shortly after? :laugh:



naiku said:


> If you end up in London at all (realizing London is not mainland Europe, and by May, could not be a part of Europe at all), let me know and I can see if my brother can show you around a little.


We won't be in London (though, I wish we were and if we were I would definitely take you up on that). We'll be in Paris for a few days thanks to Disney having a park there and then off to Germany to go touring the lower half for a couple weeks. 

I didn't know you had family in London, though. How'd he make the move from Virginia to London?


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> [
> I didn't know you had family in London, though. How'd he make the move from Virginia to London? <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Long story, will have to tell you some day! ???


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

was looking forward to seeing erin .. he makes the best faces at my long winded nonsense about tuning issues .


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Like this? 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Priceless! I always look forward to seeing Erin. I stalked him at Finals, so he probably just saw I was coming and came up with this story about Paris. lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Do we need to pre-reg for the show or can we do it day of? I need to renew my MECA membership (I actually got points this year!), too.

Finally, anyone have a good single Illusion C3CX I could get from you at the meet? One of my tweeters was bad from the get go, and I don't want to go without while I send it back.

Thanks.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I got my t-shirt in yesterday from teespring. It is the Comfort tee in Deep Royal.
What does everyone think?


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Install v1.5 is about to take place! Front stage is staying put. I'm going to open up the midrange pods to let them breathe a little better so maybe the gb25's can play lower than 1200hz. Everything works great together so no need to change speakers. Amps are staying the same. Dayton HO10 doesn't have a solid enough foundation to satisfy me while driving. It's too clean! It is the perfect sub while sitting still though. IDQ12 v4 is going in its place. I just threw something together back there for install v1 to see what would work for my needs and what wouldn't. Hell I modified the amp rack out of the Grand Cherokee to use in the Ram. It will be a basic utilitarian build but also clean looking.


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Install v1.5 is about to take place! Front stage is staying put. I'm going to open up the midrange pods to let them breathe a little better so maybe the gb25's can play lower than 1200hz. Everything works great together so no need to change speakers. Amps are staying the same. Dayton HO10 doesn't have a solid enough foundation to satisfy me while driving. It's too clean! It is the perfect sub while sitting still though. IDQ12 v4 is going in its place. I just threw something together back there for install v1 to see what would work for my needs and what wouldn't. Hell I modified the amp rack out of the Grand Cherokee to use in the Ram. It will be a basic utilitarian build but also clean looking.


1200 hz ? my tweets play lower than that .. lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> 1200 hz ? my tweets play lower than that .. lol


Yeah they're a little choked off in those little pvc endcaps. Would like to get them down to about 500hz. We'll see. I'm a stickler for realistic sounding vocals and more times than not I prefer the larger cone to play higher than most.


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> I got my t-shirt in yesterday from teespring. It is the Comfort tee in Deep Royal.
> What does everyone think?


Well mine looked good and then I washed it.



After 1 wash it faded heavily and you can now see yellow through the black.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Ok teespring is out. No one buy any more from the links. screw it


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*


----------



## Mashburn

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looking forward to this meet! Been a couple of years since I’ve been to one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Might be there, possibly. Maybe.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Booked the room at the country inn archdale tonight. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Zippy said:


> I'm a tentative at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
> 
> 3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
> 
> 4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
> 
> 5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
> 
> 6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
> 
> 7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
> 
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
> 
> 9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 
> 10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 
> 11) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 
> 12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
> 
> 13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
> 
> 14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 
> 15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
> 
> 16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
> 
> 17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
> 
> 18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
> 
> 19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
> 
> 20) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
> 
> 21) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - OH




Looks like some people got dropped at some point from the list. I’m a definite now.


----------



## captainobvious

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

11) *Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH*

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC

32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC


----------



## The A Train

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Its been way too long!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

11) *Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH*

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC

32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC

33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan

Sorry I’ve been neglectful. 
I’ll be there with the Civic in some form.. Whether or not I can have the gear update done in time remains to be seen. One would think an amp swap would be easy. I need a weekend install party. Hehe :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC

32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC

33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC

34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Hello all that will attend this meet, those who will intend to make this meet, and those who wish they could attend this meet
> 
> It is that time of year when we see the leaves falling, dark comes much to soon every day, and it is starting to get a chill in the air......we might as well pine away thinking about Spring and a renewed excitement about Car Audio!
> 
> (this is specifically for Triple B!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part will be seeing friends that we haven't seen for several months!
> 
> Now....I know what everyone is thinking as they read this drivel....."I hope it is friggin better weather this time!".......well, I can't control the weather, but I'm also hoping that it isn't raining sideways and in the 40's......
> 
> From that meet......
> 
> 2018 NCSQ Awful Weather Meet
> 
> But....I have to say......I met one of my closest friends at that meet, and I had the opportunity to drive my future car at that meet.......so for me, being very self-centered here.....it wasn't a complete loss  (But I did loose to him in the IASCA meet on Sunday.......reason I had to buy the car ).
> 
> yep...yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...Friday and Sunday was lovely.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*On to the 2019 meet....
> *_
> 
> 
> *When/Where:*
> 
> *Friday Night Info:*
> 
> Friday night will still be at my house. PM me for the address. Lunch time to 10 PM - ordering pizza around 6 to be picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday Info:*
> 
> Saturday - Hagan Stone Park: 5920 Hagan-Stone Park Road, Pleasant Garden, NC 27313.
> 
> ~ 9am to ~ 7:00pm and then dinner afterward for those who want to attend.
> 
> Shelter with power and bathrooms, playground, and volleyball net.
> 
> Please see photo of map below - enter through park entrance - past the park office on the right - one short speed bump (that I didn’t scrape on) - turn right into Shelter #1. Cars with systems that will want power connections should park closer to the shelter - if you don’t have a system installed or don’t need a power connection - park further out from shelter if you could.
> 
> For food on Saturday, we will probably do snack items for lunch and grill again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday Info:*
> 
> We are hoping to have another competition on Sunday at High Output Audio in Garner, NC. This 'may' be a MECA / IASCA event......it 'may' be a 2x or possibly a 3x event......it 'may' be an SQology event........a Cinco de Mayo kind of thing
> 
> 
> 
> *Stuff to bring:*
> 
> Yourself
> A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
> Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
> Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
> Camera
> Lawn chair if you want to use one
> Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
> A coat....may still be chilly then.


Thank you Erin for updating the first page - I'm putting it here so everyone can see the latest information. 

I have decided to reserve a shelter again at the park. I'm hoping for good weather, but of course we will roll with whatever happens. 

Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I know I have my meet coming up in April, but already looking forward to this. It's always a nice road trip down with John and great to catch up with everyone.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

That spot looks amazing, Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> I know I have my meet coming up in April, but already looking forward to this. It's always a nice road trip down with John and great to catch up with everyone.




It is always fun to hang with you and John!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> That spot looks amazing, Jason!




See you there my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

The drive is long but always worth it. Plus I have a new truck and install to show off. I'm hoping the Ram ends up being way better than the Grand Cherokee ever was as far as how the system sounds.


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So did we find a good source for those T-shirts? Ya know a bro has gotta have one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm sure my source is good. I'll be stopping to his shop Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Change of plans. I'll still be there, but will be in my new (to me) F150. I don't know how far I'll be in my new install, but I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and hearing some other installs, if nothing else. _Maybe_ I'll be far enough along for you guys to hear mine as well.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC

3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC

4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas

5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC

6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC

7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA

9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - _*2012 Ford F150*_ - NC

11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH

12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR

13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA

14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY

16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -

17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI

18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded

19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN

20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser

21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country

22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN

23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan

24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC

25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled

26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 

27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC

28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN

29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC

30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA

31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC

32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC

33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC

34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I stopped in and got the t-shirts setup today. He told me if I could get to 12 he would be able to lower the cost more. He said about $15 now. Either way I have 4 orders if anyone else wants in let me know.

He also told me if ink does that on a shirt again you can iron it with a piece of parchment paper in between and it will reset the ink. That happens because they don't let it get correctly. Nice tip if anyone else ordered from teespring.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hell I'll order a shirt. $15 is fine. Put me in for an XL...I like my shirts roomy


----------



## Theslaking

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Pb82 Ronin said:


> Hell I'll order a shirt. $15 is fine. Put me in for an XL...I like my shirts roomy


Sounds good PM me the color and size. Title it shirts. 

Anyone else interested do the same so we don't clutter the thread. Thanks.


----------



## ErinH

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC*

Well, after some deliberation and the all clear from the Mrs., I'm back in! Super excited to be a part of this meet again. It truly is the car audio highlight of the year for me. See you doodies there.
















Sooooooo pumped!!!
















1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina



2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC



3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC



4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas



5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC



6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC



7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH



8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA



9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY



10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC



11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH



12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR



13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA



14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA



15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY



16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -



17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI



18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded



19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN



20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser



21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country



22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN



23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan



24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC



25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled



26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 



27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC



28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN



29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC



30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA



31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC



32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC



33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC



34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan - NC 



35) Erin - 06 Civic Sedan - AL


----------



## ErinH

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC*

Jason, I pulled up google maps to check out the shelter spot you have reserved for us this year and, like I said earlier, it looks freaking epic!

The pics you posted of the shelter itself look like a nice upgrade over last year’s as well. 

This is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## Mic10is

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Jason, I pulled up google maps to check out the shelter spot you have reserved for us this year and, like I said earlier, it looks freaking epic!
> 
> The pics you posted of the shelter itself look like a nice upgrade over last year’s as well.
> 
> This is gonna be so much fun.


Is it possible to reserve our parking Puddle now or do we have to wait til closer to the date


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I call dibs on the puddle next to you.

Assuming you don’t park in the pond puddle.


----------



## Mic10is

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

odds are, there will be one large community puddle.....but ill do my best to save you a pot hole on the way in


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Will any electricians (complete with jury-rigging accoutrements) be attending this year?


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

If Erin doesn't have a puddle, I'd be willing to provide one for him


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So is this a confirmation that you are attending Erin?


----------



## Mic10is

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



rockinridgeline said:


> So is this a confirmation that you are attending Erin?


HA...no--its his confirmation that he got permission to go, but still has 2.5 months to cancel:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



rockinridgeline said:


> So is this a confirmation that you are attending Erin?


Yep.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mic10is said:


> HA...no--its his confirmation that he got permission to go, but still has 2.5 months to cancel:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Yep.


Great! Looking forward to seeing you. We are building a Meca Stock car for my son and hope to have it completed by then. Waiting to see if that fits with his college calendar or not. would love to get some feedback from the guys at the meet prior to a competition.


----------



## unix_usr

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Well, after some deliberation and the all clear from the Mrs., I'm back in! Super excited to be a part of this meet again. It truly is the car audio highlight of the year for me. See you doodies there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo pumped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 
> 
> 
> 15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
> 
> 
> 
> 16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
> 
> 
> 
> 17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
> 
> 
> 
> 18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
> 
> 
> 
> 19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
> 
> 
> 
> 20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
> 
> 
> 
> 22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
> 
> 
> 
> 23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
> 
> 
> 
> 24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
> 
> 
> 
> 25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
> 
> 
> 
> 26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled
> 
> 
> 
> 27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
> 
> 
> 
> 29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
> 
> 
> 
> 31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan - NC
> 
> 
> 
> 35) Erin - 06 Civic Sedan - AL




36) Nate (unix_usr) - 2017 Mustang GT - Ontario, Canada (very high maybe)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



unix_usr said:


> 36) Nate (unix_usr) - 2017 Mustang GT - Ontario, Canada (very high maybe)...


Sooo... gonna make a week of it huh?  Seriously, look forward to meeting you, but that's a heck of a drive!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> Sooo... gonna make a week of it huh?  Seriously, look forward to meeting you, but that's a heck of a drive!


I'm just glad I'm not taking the crown for longest drive anymore. NH Ian took it last year and Nate will likely have it this year if he makes itSerius doesn't count because he's flying in


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Y’all quit complaining about the drive. 

I would drive all the way around the globe... wait... scratch that... flat earth.... 
Ahem.... I would drive from one side of the rectangle and back... to be with you guys.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Y’all quit complaining about the drive.
> 
> I would drive all the way around the globe... wait... scratch that... flat earth....
> Ahem.... I would drive from one side of the rectangle and back... to be with you guys.


You have to touch all 4 corners to make it count.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> You have to touch all 4 corners to make it count.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Adding my son Caden to the list. We should have his car together and with an amatuer-ish tune by then. Also put everyone on the list and got rid of the double spacing. Not sure why it does that when you paste it?

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - _*2012 Ford F150*_ - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Erin - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
36) Nate (unix_usr) - 2017 Mustang GT - Ontario, Canada
37) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Rockinridgeline said:


> Also put everyone on the list and got rid of the double spacing. Not sure why it does that when you paste it?


Tapatalk, for some reason, adds a blank line at every return. It’s annoying. Thanks for cleaning it up.


----------



## audiophile25

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

That's an impressive list of cars!


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

If the weathers nice, I'm bringing the vette. I will also bring the RTA/Mic so some of youz guyz can help my noob ass with tuning.


----------



## unix_usr

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm just glad I'm not taking the crown for longest drive anymore. NH Ian took it last year and Nate will likely have it this year if he makes itSerius doesn't count because he's flying in




Drive for me is a little more than 10 hours (little less if I could avoid tickets)... actually work with a guy who commutes from near Gainsboro to here a few times a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



unix_usr said:


> Drive for me is a little more than 10 hours (little less if I could avoid tickets)... actually work with a guy who commutes from near Gainsboro to here a few times a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hair over 12 hours for me to avoid tickets. I keep forgetting how close some of you guys from up north are to NC. Long drive from the deep south but always worth it.


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'll be there


----------



## High Resolution Audio

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Wow, an impressively long list. Jason, it looks like your turn out is going to be the best yet so far. Lots of support for car audio. 

Thanks for what you do for our hobby/passion.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> I'll be there




.......May have to dredge up that video again of your sexy namesake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



High Resolution Audio said:


> Wow, an impressively long list. Jason, it looks like your turn out is going to be the best yet so far. Lots of support for car audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for what you do for our hobby/passion.




Thank you Gerald! I hope to provide the opportunity for a great experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I seem to remember someone saying that there wasn't a lot of interest in NC, and that's why there weren't more shows there. And then 30+ people consistently show up to Jason's HOUSE. lol From all over the country.

I think last time I drove down, it was 12 and a half hours, with stops. Somewhere around 700ish miles.

Looking forward to it!

Jay


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> .......May have to dredge up that video again of your sexy namesake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The one in her signature line?


----------



## Mic10is

JayinMI said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that there wasn't a lot of interest in NC, and that's why there weren't more shows there. And then 30+ people consistently show up to Jason's HOUSE. lol From all over the country.
> 
> I think last time I drove down, it was 12 and a half hours, with stops. Somewhere around 700ish miles.
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Jay



I think it's bc I moved to NC....??


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> The one in her signature line?




For her/you 

https://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mic10is said:


> I think it's bc I moved to NC....??




^^^TRUTH! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> For her/you
> 
> https://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That chick has one of the most epic cameltoe's ever!


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



JayinMI said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that there wasn't a lot of interest in NC, and that's why there weren't more shows there. And then 30+ people consistently show up to Jason's HOUSE. lol From all over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I think last time I drove down, it was 12 and a half hours, with stops. Somewhere around 700ish miles.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



Heck yeah! Haven’t seen you since a couple finals ago. And you been busy on the install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Pb82 Ronin said:


> That chick has one of the most epic cameltoe's ever!


Not sure I would have said that out loud...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> Not sure I would have said that out loud...


But at least he came out and said what most of us were probably already thinking


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> But at least he came out and said what most of us were probably already thinking


Guess I'm not among the "most"... <shudder> Ewww </shudder>


----------



## Babs

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> Guess I'm not among the "most"... Ewww



Yeah I was more thinking that there are really people in this world who are that “eccentric”, or possibly a nice way of saying certifiably nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> Yeah I was more thinking that there are really people in this world who are that “eccentric”, or possibly a nice way of saying certifiably nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


^^^^ TRUTH ^^^^


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Ok - I started this old lady crotch fest, and I’m truly sorry 

Now, let’s ‘right the ship’ as Erin suggested in a text.  For those who attended last year, Is anyone changing up their systems since the last NCSQ meet?

For those who will be attending for the first time, made changes recently? 

I’ll go first - entirely different car, a few changes with the equipment - hopefully 1) it will be installed and tuned by the time of the meet, and 2) that it will be a pleasurable experience for anyone who takes the time to demo. 

Ok - I know of at least one other person who will be there in a totally different car than last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I think the cameltoe is to distract from the fact she looks like Bubba J



/Jeff Dunham reference


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

New vehicle for me (big surprise) - similar install to the Challenger, but with all different equipment.


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I didn't make it last year, but 2 years ago, it was a different car with all different equipment.

Last time was my Kia Rio, with a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4, Vaani acoustics midbasses, Tang Band Bamboos, Illusion C10xl, Bit One 
and old school Sony Mobile ES amps.

This year will be my 2015 Mazda 6, Audiofrog GB10, GB 25, Illusion C8W, Pioneer AVH-4100NEX, Helix DSP Pro Mk2, 2 Alpine PDX-V9s, Acoustic Elegance IB12AU-4's, etc. Actually, I'm picking up the speakers this morning, and the processor isn't installed or tuned yet, but I should be able to get them in before May. lol If not, substitute C3CX's (as mids -- had one bad tweeter out of the box) old softdome Kenwood tweeters, and a twitchy Mosconi 8to12 Aerospace.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

My ride and system will be different but strikingly similar in install to the white Ram most of y'all remember. I'm in a pretty blue single cab Ram now. Had to trade the Grand Cherokee that everyone seemed to love. Never was the same after that tool rearended it WHILE IT WAS PARKED AT WORK. Lots of little things were fine 99% of the time but would be flaky 1% of the time. Stuff that would work perfect if taken in for warranty work causing me to look like a fool. And couldn't trust the hitch anymore after they had to do major surgery on it at the body shop. It took most of the hit but mangled the hell out of where it was bolted in. Creaked pretty bad the last two times it pulled my 2000lb boat, motor, and trailer. Anyway, here's what will be in the Ram.

Pioneer avh-501ex
Helix dsp.2
Helix G-Five
Helix G-Four (most likely)
Scanspeak Discovery 3/4" car tweeters (Vifa xt19 ring in a car friendly housing from what I can tell)
Audiofrog gb25's
Scanspeak Discovery 7" midbass
IDQ12v4 sealed

So yeah, I'll be ballin' with some nice new power and processing along with a subwoofer I rebuilt from a v3 into a v4 with upgraded basket and new cone. 3-way front does too many things right to bother it.


----------



## Truthunter

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Compared to last year's meet; There is now a sub and the tweeters will be playing stereo instead of mono.. LOL

May be some other changes too if they get implemented in time.


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Truthunter said:


> the tweeters will be playing stereo instead of mono.. LOL


Ah that is the kind of mistake I like to make!! :laugh:

Mostly the same install for me, the mids have been swapped out from Dayton RS75 to Infinity Kappa 20MX and I finally got around to actually putting some sound deadening on the doors, might do some more before the meet, but I just got a drone, so most spare time will be outside taking photos


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Couldn't make it last year because of some craziness, but the vehicle I planned to bring this year is gone and I'm working on the install now. If all goes well, I'll be running:

Alpine ilx-f309
Helix P Six DSP mkii
Alpine PDX-M12
Audiofrog GB10
Audiofrog GB25
Audiofrog GB60
And a single Audiofrog GB10D4

Time isn't on my side right now, but I'm hoping it's at least making some noise by then even if I haven't got a good tune yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Truthunter said:


> ... and the tweeters will be playing stereo instead of mono.. LOL


Good times!


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> but I just got a drone, so most spare time will be outside taking photos


Sweet! The weather was garbage last year so I don't think anyone was able to get drone photos, did they? At any rate, sweet! Make sure to PM me shortly before the meet and I'll bring your son some car audio t-shirts again.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> For those who attended last year, Is anyone changing up their systems since the last NCSQ meet?


I recently placed an order for a pair of Zapco AP 6-channel amps and should have those installed before the meet. Just gotta figure out the configuration I want to go with. 

Otherwise, no gear changes. But I do plan to replace the headliner in my car soon. Installing new brakes this month and replacing a bad front tire. Heck, I may even spring for a power steering fluid change! Oh, and new brake light fluid, too!!! So, yea.  One of these years I'm gonna be happy to say "I'm bringing a new car"! :laugh: But until that happens, I guess I'll just keep saving up money for one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> I recently placed an order for a pair of Zapco AP 6-channel amps and should have those installed before the meet. Just gotta figure out the configuration I want to go with.
> 
> Otherwise, no gear changes. But I do plan to replace the headliner in my car soon. Installing new brakes this month and replacing a bad front tire. Heck, I may even spring for a power steering fluid change! Oh, and new brake light fluid, too!!! So, yea.  One of these years I'm gonna be happy to say "I'm bringing a new car"! :laugh: But until that happens, I guess I'll just keep saving up money for one.


DUDE with the strong history of your car I can see it going to a competitor in the next year or TEN as a dedicated comp car for extreme class. Would most likely be a trailer queen once the fiberglass and Sawzall dust cleared


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Sweet! The weather was garbage last year so I don't think anyone was able to get drone photos, did they? At any rate, sweet! Make sure to PM me shortly before the meet and I'll bring your son some car audio t-shirts again.


I forget the guys name, but I think he managed to get his drone up and get 1 or 2 pictures, but that was it. If I remember correctly though, flying them was not allowed at the park, which kind of stinks. I've taken mine up to 200' to get a picture of the house so far, slightly nerve wracking watching several hundred slowly disappear above your head and the nagging fear of "please don't crash"..... Will PM you a few days out, thanks again for the shirts. 



ErinH said:


> But I do plan to replace the headliner in my car soon.


Ah that's a job I have to look forward to this year, mine started sagging in the fall and I am waiting on it to be warm enough before I try to replace it. Looks to be a headache of a job.


----------



## captainobvious

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'll be bringing the TC, but what will be installed when I arrive remains to be seen 




Looking forward to it.


----------



## The A Train

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hey guys, I just wanted to throw out there that I have a 12” Peerless XXLS and Dayton 500w plate amp Ive been trying to sell. If anyone is interested, you can PM me and I can bring it to the meet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Since last seen, I've got a '18 Silverado Z-71 Double Cab. The install will a surprise to everybody (myself included)


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



The A Train said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to throw out there that I have a 12” Peerless XXLS and Dayton 500w plate amp Ive been trying to sell. If anyone is interested, you can PM me and I can bring it to the meet


Similar subject, but (and assuming Jason is OK with this, if not I will delete the post) I have a pair of Dayton RS75 for $20 if anyone wants them, and a pair of Visaton W200 8" woofers for $0 if anyone wants them.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> DUDE with the strong history of your car I can see it going to a competitor in the next year or TEN as a dedicated comp car for extreme class. Would most likely be a trailer queen once the fiberglass and Sawzall dust cleared


I dunno man... it's 12 years old with 242k miles. I don't see anyone wanting to buy it. But, you never know, I guess. 



naiku said:


> Ah that's a job I have to look forward to this year, mine started sagging in the fall and I am waiting on it to be warm enough before I try to replace it. Looks to be a headache of a job.


It's really not hard. Just a pain. At least in my car. Take down the visors, dome lights, pillars, remove seats (can't get the headliner out in my car without at least removing the backseat), then try not to bend it when taking it out of the car. I have taken mine down a few times since I've owned it. I had the headliner replaced a couple years ago but the glue didn't hold. So I'm going to remove the headliner and take it with the material to an upholstery shop to have them glue it in place for me. 



BigAl205 said:


> Since last seen, I've got a '18 Silverado Z-71 Double Cab. The install will a surprise to everybody (myself included)


If there is an install at all then I'm gonna go ahead and say I will be surprised.


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



The A Train said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to throw out there that I have a 12” Peerless XXLS and Dayton 500w plate amp Ive been trying to sell. If anyone is interested, you can PM me and I can bring it to the meet





naiku said:


> Similar subject, but (and assuming Jason is OK with this, if not I will delete the post) I have a pair of Dayton RS75 for $20 if anyone wants them, and a pair of Visaton W200 8" woofers for $0 if anyone wants them.


Hmmm... wonder if I should jump on this bandwagon. Have some 15's, a shallow MB Quart 12, couple amps, radios, may just have a clearance extravaganza! 

1st Annual NCSQ Swap Meet?


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I don’t mind selling gear at the meet as long as there are no problems - there never have been in the past - so very likely not to have problems at this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Crunch time to start the new build


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> Crunch time to start the new build


No joke!


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the dog that let the fire wagon run away?


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> Is that the dog that let the fire wagon run away?




That is exactly right! What a great laugh that was! Thank you for reminding me - NCSQ meets are a blast because of the people who attend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

It’s been two years since I’ve been, but this will be the first year that I attend with a functioning system. Looking forward to it, and hearing some awesome cars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> That is exactly right! What a great laugh that was! Thank you for reminding me - NCSQ meets are a blast because of the people who attend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


DAGNABBIT! The gol-dern fire truck done run off again!




:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hey fellas, I posted a FS thread for my amps

Mosconi Amps for sale


----------



## probillygun

Folks, I will be bringing a pair of MAS Audio Enigma speakers that will be for sale. The plan is to have them at Jason's place on Friday and hooked up for demo for those who are interested. The fella who built them is from Canada and does outstanding work as you can see in the pics if I can get them to post. They retail for over 3k and I'm asking $750. Will accept offers. the cabinets alone are worth much more. I'm only selling them cause I just keep moving them around cause they seem to always be in my way as I have to many audio toys laying around.


----------



## probillygun

a couple more pics. Even if you aren't interested in buying them, please take the time to listen to a couple tracks on them, I think they sound great for such a small footprint.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm really looking forward to hearing these! They are beautiful speakers.


----------



## audiophile25

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Ok - For those who attended last year, Is anyone changing up their systems since the last NCSQ meet?
> 
> For those who will be attending for the first time, made changes recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I am bringing my little blue car again. I have changed the amplifiers to Zapco AP models and I am in the middle of trying to find time to change my subwoofer. I have some different mids to try out, but don't think I will have time before the meet. For those of you who haven't listened to my car, I would appreciate the feedback if you have time to audition it. 
I will once again try to attain the lofty goal of listening to every car at the meet. I only missed a couple last year.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I try to knock out as many cars as I can Friday evening because time really goes by fast on Saturday! HEY, let me hear yo car mang!


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> I don’t mind selling gear at the meet as long as there are no problems - there never have been in the past - so very likely not to have problems at this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Gear? What gear? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

go Babs! Keep at it and get those amps in!


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> Gear? What gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Babs what have you done ! it will take at least 3-4 months for you to install those new amps .... lol


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> Babs what have you done ! it will take at least 3-4 months for you to install those new amps .... lol


LOL

Me and the other bros have been on him to get it done before the meet. I think he can pull it off. You’ve got an entire car to build, though. Why are you on here talking trash!? Lol


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> Gear? What gear?


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chithead said:


>


I Sith what you did there!


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



audiophile25 said:


> I am bringing my little blue car again. I have changed the amplifiers to Zapco AP models and I am in the middle of trying to find time to change my subwoofer. I have some different mids to try out, but don't think I will have time before the meet. For those of you who haven't listened to my car, I would appreciate the feedback if you have time to audition it.
> I will once again try to attain the lofty goal of listening to every car at the meet. I only missed a couple last year.


I'd love to take another listen, yours was one of my favorites at Jasons last GTG!


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> Babs what have you done ! it will take at least 3-4 months for you to install those new amps .... lol


^ Knows me he might. Gots jokes he has. 



ErinH said:


> LOL
> 
> Me and the other bros have been on him to get it done before the meet. I think he can pull it off. You’ve got an entire car to build, though. Why are you on here talking trash!? Lol


Ha! Don't worry.. I got this. 

K.. I'm done here.. Over to McMaster-Carr to look for some kind of diamond perf mesh metal sheet for under the carpet. These amps gotta breathe.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> For those who will be attending for the first time, made changes recently?


Brand new install in a 2019 Jeep GC. Still rocking the initial tune but planning on some tweaking in the next few weeks. We'll also be bringing a brand new DIY install in my son's 2016 Camaro SS. He will be competing in MECA stock. We just got all the gear installed and gains and time alignment set and vehicle buttoned up last night Should have a full tune by the time of the meet and will be looking forward to feedback from you guys prior to the first competition.

I am super excited for my son to dip his toe in the water of a hobby that has been important to me for over 35 years! This is the first time in those 35 years that I've had the time to really indulge and participate.


----------



## chasingSQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> ^ Knows me he might. Gots jokes he has.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Don't worry.. I got this.
> 
> K.. I'm done here.. Over to McMaster-Carr to look for some kind of diamond perf mesh metal sheet for under the carpet. These amps gotta breathe.


haha just kidding around bud , like erin says i have a boat load of work ahead of me ! god speed im sure its going to turn out great !


----------



## probillygun

I'm glad to see your son is interested in car audio! I'll make sure to welcome him to the scene! I see so few young folks at SQ events.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm ripping everything out from behind the seats tomorrow. Also doing work on the doors to get them quieter and running wire into them. I tapped in behind the headunit originally because I was there already and didn't want to fool with door boots at the time. I'll build the new subwoofer enclosure next week during a 4 day mini vacation. I'll make sure to post a pic of the gutted back end with a flustercluck of wires sticking out


----------



## audiophile25

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> I'd love to take another listen, yours was one of my favorites at Jasons last GTG!



Thank you very Much! I really need to listen to your car this time. If anyone needs a little help wrangling their tune in, I would be happy to help. Just make sure you save your current tune first. In case you don't like the changes.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm pretty excited; my older brother, who introduced me to car audio, will be coming down with me to the event. Just a heads-up for headcount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The A Train

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Sold the ranger today. I wont have it for the meet but im still planning on being there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bose301s

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I bought a Yamaha 1800 watt generator before the hurricanes in the fall, if anyone thinks we might need it I would have no problem bringing it.

I also plan on bringing my MrSpeakers AEON Flow Closed headphones and iBasso DX150 DAP for the hell of it.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



The A Train said:


> Sold the ranger today. I wont have it for the meet but im still planning on being there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



What year/model? I had a 97 Ranger is HS. Red, single cab with step sides. I loved that little truck. Lot of good miles with friends in that thing.


----------



## The A Train

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> What year/model? I had a 97 Ranger is HS. Red, single cab with step sides. I loved that little truck. Lot of good miles with friends in that thing.



Its a white single cab. I hate to sell it, but family needs a van. Planning on saving up the next couple years for another




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

That's clean, most of the ones I see around here are beat to hell. Saw a new Ranger a few weeks ago, it's the size of my old F150.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

My dad had a blue '87 single cab long bed with 4-banger and a 5-speed. Someone ran a red light and t-boned him causing it to flip over on its roof. He crawled out and walked away basically unharmed. Then bought a silver '90 extended cab with the v6 and auto trans because he needed the extra room and it pulled his boat better (really needed a fullsize for that big 19' deep V). Put 130k HARD miles on that truck over 7 years and it held up fine. Bought both Rangers brand new. I sure didn't like having to ride in the back of the extended cab as I got older! No room whatsoever but when you're a kid you don't have a choice.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Getting closer........where are we on the installs? 

I'll start......it hasn't started yet......

Did get the VMRs back on (and no....we don't need a rehash of which ones look better.....) and a clean.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Working on an amp rack right now. 

Time is short, though.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC*

I dropped my car off at my buddy's shop for some work Thursday. Tire swap, rotation, brakes, etc. Also checking a few other mechanical things. Hopefully it won't take them too long. I pulled the headliner before I took it to him and am waiting for the glue to arrive so I can put new headliner on. This is all stuff that needed to be done whether there was a meet or not but making that trip to NC was the push I needed to go ahead and get it all done. 



As far as audio stuff goes, I'm just waiting to get the car back from the shop and then I'll start on the amp swap. I don't foresee that taking too long because I'm going pretty bare-bones there. I'm just wanting to get it installed, functional and clean but I'm not shooting to show it off.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I also started putting together my NCSQ 2019 meet disc. If you've typically enjoyed my meet discs in the past then this should be enjoyable to you. If you haven't, please don't break them in to pieces in front of me. It hurts my heart.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> I also started putting together my NCSQ 2019 meet disc. If you've typically enjoyed my meet discs in the past then this should be enjoyable to you. If you haven't, please don't break them in to pieces in front of me. It hurts my heart. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Put me down for a disc please, or if you have one, a download link. I keep mentally making a list of things for a new demo disc, but then end up doing something else and forgetting what was on the list.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> Put me down for a disc please, or if you have one, a download link. I keep mentally making a list of things for a new demo disc, but then end up doing something else and forgetting what was on the list.


No doubt!

I keep a list in my notebook app. I update it throughout the year and when it's time to put the disc together I start thinning the herd.


----------



## naiku

I like to think I will remember, sometimes I'm even smart enough to take a picture of the song that's playing. But, most of the time I'll simply forget.


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> No doubt!
> 
> I keep a list in my notebook app. I update it throughout the year and when it's time to put the disc together I start thinning the herd.


Yep! I started one in Evernote......now I have a draft disc, and I had to put together a variation for a Headphone Meet I have this coming weekend


----------



## Babs

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> I dropped my car off at my buddy's shop for some work Thursday. Tire swap, rotation, brakes, etc. Also checking a few other mechanical things. Hopefully it won't take them too long. I pulled the headliner before I took it to him and am waiting for the glue to arrive so I can put new headliner on. This is all stuff that needed to be done whether there was a meet or not but making that trip to NC was the push I needed to go ahead and get it all done.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as audio stuff goes, I'm just waiting to get the car back from the shop and then I'll start on the amp swap. I don't foresee that taking too long because I'm going pretty bare-bones there. I'm just wanting to get it installed, functional and clean but I'm not shooting to show it off.
> 
> Some pics of the new gear:



Amps swappin is in the air!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So, yeah I decided to go fishing and have lunch with dad on the day I had planned on running wire into the doors and installing the Helix stuff and Zapco. The white bass are making their run where timing is everything. I could get the wiring and equipment mounted plus the new box built and carpeted in a couple days but this is car audio so each estimated hour really equals about 10 hours in real time


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I don't even know how to fish, but given the choice of running wire into doors, or spending the day fishing with my Dad, I know what I would have picked.


----------



## ErinH

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Heck, I ran wires with my dad. 

Installed a backup camera for him Saturday. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Heck, I ran wires with my dad.
> 
> Installed a backup camera for him Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I see what you did there 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> I don't even know how to fish, but given the choice of running wire into doors, or spending the day fishing with my Dad, I know what I would have picked.


Something I heard a long time ago;

"There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore!"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> Something I heard a long time ago;
> 
> "There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore!"


There's a fine line between fishing and looking like a ******* on the front deck of the boat. I looked like a ******* throwing an Alabama rig and a jerkbait at the whites while everyone else was throwing the traditional white twister at them. I was also setting the hook and laughing way more than they were too

Got wire in the doors and some mass loading done in hopes I can tame the doors once and for all. Had to get the ball rolling on an animal rescue this morning so that took time.


----------



## j-man

bertholomey said:


> Getting closer........where are we on the installs?
> 
> I'll start......it hasn't started yet......<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Did get the VMRs back on (and no....we don't need a rehash of which ones look better.....) and a clean.


Thanks for the link J! I would love to come out for this. Either Friday afternoon or most likely Saturday may be doable. I don't really have a "system" at the moment. The Vette is outta commission until further notice and I pulled nearly all the equipment out of it. Currently tooling around in a 98 Accord coupe. Went really basic with it, 720prs passive in the doors and an old FI Q12 sub. 
Hope everyone is doing well and look forward to seeing the OG NC crew!


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



j-man said:


> Thanks for the link J! I would love to come out for this. Either Friday afternoon or most likely Saturday may be doable. I don't really have a "system" at the moment. *The Vette is outta commission until further notice* and I pulled nearly all the equipment out of it. Currently tooling around in a 98 Accord coupe. Went really basic with it, 720prs passive in the doors and an old FI Q12 sub.
> Hope everyone is doing well and look forward to seeing the OG NC crew!


Dude...what happened to the Vette that gives it "further notice" status? That's usually bad.


----------



## j-man

Pb82 Ronin said:


> j-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link J! I would love to come out for this. Either Friday afternoon or most likely Saturday may be doable. I don't really have a "system" at the moment. *The Vette is outta commission until further notice* and I pulled nearly all the equipment out of it. Currently tooling around in a 98 Accord coupe. Went really basic with it, 720prs passive in the doors and an old FI Q12 sub.
> Hope everyone is doing well and look forward to seeing the OG NC crew!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...what happened to the Vette that gives it "further notice" status? That's usually bad.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it wasn't good lol 

On my Birthday last year (03/31) I was out enjoying a beautiful day with the top off and stereo crunk! I decided to head home so I made my way to the interstate and coming down the ramp I floored it and as soon as I pushed in the clutch to shift to 4th, all hell broke loose. At the very least, I threw a rod, don't wanna think about worse case. I've pulled the intake and valve covers off and all looks great, clean as a whistle. Haven't had the heart to pull the heads yet Haha She's paid for and not costing me anything sitting in pops shop so she'll stay there until I get around to fixing her


----------



## chithead

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



j-man said:


> Yeah, it wasn't good lol
> 
> On my Birthday last year (03/31) I was out enjoying a beautiful day with the top off and stereo crunk! I decided to head home so I made my way to the interstate and coming down the ramp I floored it and as soon as I pushed in the clutch to shift to 4th, all hell broke loose. At the very least, I threw a rod, don't wanna think about worse case. I've pulled the intake and valve covers off and all looks great, clean as a whistle. Haven't had the heart to pull the heads yet Haha She's paid for and not costing me anything sitting in pops shop so she'll stay there until I get around to fixing her


Awww man. That is by far one of the sexiest C6's I've ever been around too. Sorry my friend, hope it all sorts out for you in the easiest (and least expensive) way.


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looks like I'm not the only one gutting/swapping equipment. lol
If anyone follows me on IG, you might have seen pics of where my amp rack tore the metal it was mounted to. It was suspended from under the rear deck.

I ended up removing my amp rack, boogering some welds on the tear (because welding 20ga sheetmetal upside down is difficult.) but it's holding together, so meh.

Then I welded new brackets on to the amp rack to mount off the rear deck (thicker metal). Used fender washers on thew top side, so I should be good now.

I also bought a Helix DSP Pro Mk2, Director Create, Audiofrog GB10, GB 25's, and need to build sails for the GB10s, and get everything reinstalled, as well as new brakes before the trip (EBC Untlimax Slotted rotors and Greenstuff pads).

I got some work ahead of me. lol

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



JayinMI said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one gutting/swapping equipment. lol
> If anyone follows me on IG, you might have seen pics of where my amp rack tore the metal it was mounted to. It was suspended from under the rear deck.
> 
> I ended up removing my amp rack, boogering some welds on the tear (because welding 20ga sheetmetal upside down is difficult.) but it's holding together, so meh.
> 
> Then I welded new brackets on to the amp rack to mount off the rear deck (thicker metal). Used fender washers on thew top side, so I should be good now.
> 
> I also bought a Helix DSP Pro Mk2, Director Create, Audiofrog GB10, GB 25's, and need to build sails for the GB10s, and get everything reinstalled, as well as new brakes before the trip (EBC Untlimax Slotted rotors and Greenstuff pads).
> 
> I got some work ahead of me. lol
> 
> Jay


lol you got PLENTY of time! So long as you quit your job and have no life outside of working your car


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> lol you got PLENTY of time! So long as you quit your job and have no life outside of working your car


I was considering pulling the trigger on some Arc SE amps, but thankfully, I ran out of money. lol

That Zapco stuff is sexy. I wanted to try it out, but don't know anyone who's a dealer. And I can't bring myself to pay retail for anything. lol

Jay


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



JayinMI said:


> That Zapco stuff is sexy. I wanted to try it out, but don't know anyone who's a dealer. And I can't bring myself to pay retail for anything. lol


I thought Skizer / Nick was a Zapco dealer? Could be wrong though.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



j-man said:


> Yeah, it wasn't good lol
> 
> On my Birthday last year (03/31) I was out enjoying a beautiful day with the top off and stereo crunk! I decided to head home so I made my way to the interstate and coming down the ramp I floored it and as soon as I pushed in the clutch to shift to 4th, all hell broke loose. At the very least, I threw a rod, don't wanna think about worse case. I've pulled the intake and valve covers off and all looks great, clean as a whistle. Haven't had the heart to pull the heads yet Haha She's paid for and not costing me anything sitting in pops shop so she'll stay there until I get around to fixing her


C6 ZO6? Valve drop? PM me dude, I maybe able to help you sort it out. I'm VERY familiar with Corvettes...have been wrenching and tuning for close to 20 years. Lemans blue by chance? That what color mine is.


----------



## JayinMI

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> I thought Skizer / Nick was a Zapco dealer? Could be wrong though.


He might be. But for now, I'll stick with my PDX-V9's and trunk space. lol

Jay


----------



## naiku

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



JayinMI said:


> But for now, I'll stick with my PDX-V9's and trunk space. lol


I know exactly what you mean there, sometimes I think about swapping my V9 and F4 combo out for something else, then I look in the trunk at them hidden neatly behind a panel where not much else will fit and leave them well alone.


----------



## j-man

chithead said:


> j-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it wasn't good lol
> 
> On my Birthday last year (03/31) I was out enjoying a beautiful day with the top off and stereo crunk! I decided to head home so I made my way to the interstate and coming down the ramp I floored it and as soon as I pushed in the clutch to shift to 4th, all hell broke loose. At the very least, I threw a rod, don't wanna think about worse case. I've pulled the intake and valve covers off and all looks great, clean as a whistle. Haven't had the heart to pull the heads yet Haha She's paid for and not costing me anything sitting in pops shop so she'll stay there until I get around to fixing her
> 
> 
> 
> Awww man. That is by far one of the sexiest C6's I've ever been around too. Sorry my friend, hope it all sorts out for you in the easiest (and least expensive) way.
Click to expand...

What's up Daniel! Appreciate it brother, but it's gonna be expensive lol gotta pay that Corvette tax 





Pb82 Ronin said:


> j-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it wasn't good lol
> 
> On my Birthday last year (03/31) I was out enjoying a beautiful day with the top off and stereo crunk! I decided to head home so I made my way to the interstate and coming down the ramp I floored it and as soon as I pushed in the clutch to shift to 4th, all hell broke loose. At the very least, I threw a rod, don't wanna think about worse case. I've pulled the intake and valve covers off and all looks great, clean as a whistle. Haven't had the heart to pull the heads yet Haha She's paid for and not costing me anything sitting in pops shop so she'll stay there until I get around to fixing her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C6 ZO6? Valve drop? PM me dude, I maybe able to help you sort it out. I'm VERY familiar with Corvettes...have been wrenching and tuning for close to 20 years. Lemans blue by chance? That what color mine is.
Click to expand...

Yes sir, LMB! It's a base Z51 05 Vette, heads and cam blah blah only the bottom end is stock. I was hoping for busted springs or maybe pushrods but when I pulled the valve covers and bumped it over a couple times, everything looked great. Got depressed and stopped looking Haha 
I'll have to hit ya up and pick your brain


----------



## gumbeelee

*re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

so this meet is not this yr correct? its weird it says 2019 meet but its says may 3-5 2018on the dates


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Meet is this year. Must be a typo somewhere. But it is scheduled for 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



gumbeelee said:


> so this meet is not this yr correct? its weird it says 2019 meet but its says may 3-5 2018on the dates


Yep, 2019... Jason announced it in 2018 so thats where the dates start.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Guess who got summoned for jury dutyOrientation is Friday April 26 and the way it worked last time was if we did orientation on a Friday for example we had to call the day before after that to see if we needed to appear in court. I never had to over the few months I was on call the first time. I'm still on for the trip as it stands because I don't know the specifics yet. Hopefully orientation is the 26th and there's a few week gap before having to start calling. If not I'll let y'all know Thursday before the pre-meet!


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

You should be able to tell them you have a trip planned for that time and you'd prove it with your booked room receipts. Shouldn't be a big deal to get out of.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Yeah hopefully if it comes to that. This g2g was planned roughly 6 months out so we could do what we needed to do to make the trip. I do know they like to give people **** for not dropping everything for the VERY SLIM chance of actually having to show. They DO have alternates for a reason.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan). 

Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline: 

*Friday Night* - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so. 

*Saturday Lunch'ish *- Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings. 

*Saturday Night* - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to. 


1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I still haven't started tuning with the new Helix and need to get these CDT 6x9 woofers in my doors. I need something way more weather resistant than what's in there now and a buddy of mine sent me these CDT's that I know are solid performers...hope the magnet clears! Remember me mentioning the animal rescue a couple weeks ago? Well I'm currently taming 3 3 month old pups that we confiscated from my idiot cousin who wasn't feeding them near enough. The big dogs were keeping them away from the food and these 3 adorable pups nearly LITERALLY starved to death. They're quite healthy now and are about ready to get their shots. Not nearly as feral as they were just a week ago but still a little (sometimes a lot) spooky from having basically no human contact their whole life. I'll post pics in a few days. I'm keeping one of them and going to be VERY selective about who adopts the other two. It will take as long as it takes to adopt them out. Forward progress is being made every day with them. Anyway that's what has been eating up all my time the past week or more. Hopefully I can slowly get the tune done and knock the new sub enclosure out. Will probably come down to the wire as always but that's when I usually do my best work like what the Jeep turned out to be out of pure dumb luck the first time y'all heard it.


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Don't think there's any chance my system will be installed so I will come with open ears and open mind to have some fun.


----------



## nyquistrate

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> Don't think there's any chance my system will be installed so I will come with open ears and open mind to have some fun.


Ditto. Car is stock except some Morel 2.5's in dash on stock headunit. I thought that it would stop raining so I could work on the WRX but now I have to work overtime for the month leading up to meet. Hope to hear and learn from others . . .


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Im about to pull the ZO6 down for a round of modifications...including more audio. I hope I'll get it done by the time the meet happens.


----------



## chasingSQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

im about 60% done with the sti build , all the bones amps/sub box , mid bass and director is done , on to the mids and pillars this weekend , i hope to have it running and kinda tuned by the meet , prob wont have time to trim out the trunk but well see .


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> Don't think there's any chance my system will be installed so I will come with open ears and open mind to have some fun.


Ditto x2. Got a new vehicle and I'm still in what my father-in-law refers to as the "speculating phase". Lots of standing around looking at and measuring things, but not much action.


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> im about 60% done with the sti build , all the bones amps/sub box , mid bass and director is done , on to the mids and pillars this weekend , i hope to have it running and kinda tuned by the meet , prob wont have time to trim out the trunk but well see .


60% done??? Seriously??? Didn't you swap cars, start an install, run into some bad luck, buy a new car and just start another install... all within the last, say 7 minutes? And you're already 60% done??? Whats your secret?


----------



## Darkrider

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> 60% done??? Seriously??? Didn't you swap cars, start an install, run into some bad luck, buy a new car and just start another install... all within the last, say 7 minutes? And you're already 60% done??? Whats your secret?


I think the first 3 LINES of this song will explain it......


----------



## chasingSQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> 60% done??? Seriously??? Didn't you swap cars, start an install, run into some bad luck, buy a new car and just start another install... all within the last, say 7 minutes? And you're already 60% done??? Whats your secret?


drive 
planning
time management
a passion for this hobby
talent , "a littlle" lol

at this point the car has more install hours than miles on it !


----------



## chasingSQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Darkrider said:


> I think the first 3 LINES of this song will explain it......


haha no drugs involved .. you crak me up forrest


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chasingSQ said:


> drive
> planning
> time management
> a passion for this hobby
> talent , "a littlle" lol
> 
> at this point the car has more install hours than miles on it !


In all seriousness, I'm glad things are moving in the right direction for you and I look forward to hearing your system at Jasons GTG!


----------



## probillygun

Greggers is in!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Erin - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
36) Nate (unix_usr) - 2017 Mustang GT - Ontario, Canada
37) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN
38) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA


----------



## probillygun

Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan). 

Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline: 

*Friday Night* - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so. 

*Saturday Lunch'ish *- Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings. 

*Saturday Night* - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to. 


1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags


----------



## probillygun

Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan). 

Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline: 

*Friday Night* - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so. 

*Saturday Lunch'ish *- Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings. 

*Saturday Night* - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to. 


1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans


----------



## naiku

probillygun said:


> Greggers is in!


Nice, looking forward to catching up with you guys.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Progress - I took the car to Mark yesterday! :drummer:


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm gonna toss this out there in the off chance there may be someone with legitimate interest. I don't want to clutter up this thread so I'll be brief and if anyone's interest is piqued, they can PM me...

I decided a while back to sell my beloved McIntosh mc4000m amplifier. It's just time and with a vacation coming up this summer, I can't afford to keep it around. I haven't posted it up for sale yet - except for one of the mcintosh groups on facebook - because I haven't had the chance to uninstall it. When I do, I figure my asking price to be in the $2950 ballpark. However, I really don't want to ship it; it's heavy and expensive to insure. So, if there's anyone coming to the meet who has _serious_ interest, message me and let's talk. I'd be willing to work out a great deal on it to keep me from having to ship it. 


Again, I don't want to clutter up Jason's meet thread here so please message me if you're interested. I can send pictures/video of the amp as it sits. 

Alright, now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## probillygun

Thanks Ian! see ya there!


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

In case he was added to the head count, I should let you know that my brother will no longer be joining me because he had to schedule neck surgery a couple of weeks before the meet and will still be immobilized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan). 

Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline: 

Friday Night - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so. 

Saturday Lunch'ish - Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings. 

Saturday Night - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to. 


1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans 

4) Hillbilly SQ - Hand sanitizer *and I expect y'all to use it for everyone's protection and well being!*/M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it olskool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday Night - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Lunch'ish - Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings.
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Hillbilly SQ - Hand sanitizer *and I expect y'all to use it for everyone's protection and well being!*/M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it olskool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips?




5 Jacob: I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hello everyone! We are a month out.....some haven't changed their systems in a long time, some have put the final touches on it, some are kneed deep in their installs, and some (like me) haven't even started! I hoping that you all (and me) have success at whatever stage it is.....and attend even if it is not finished / up to snuff (that is my plan). 

Thanks to Greggers for bringing up the food plan. Brief outline: 

Friday Night - Pizza - pitch in - order around 6 or so. 

Saturday Lunch'ish - Grilling again - Burgers / Dogs, Chips, whatever anyone else brings. 

Saturday Night - Out to eat a local restaurant - whoever wants to. 


1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans 

4) Hillbilly SQ -_ "55 Gallon Drum"_ Hand sanitizer *and I expect y'all to use it for everyone's protection and well being!* / M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it ol'skool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both

5) Jacob - I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans 

4) Hillbilly SQ -_ "55 Gallon Drum"_ Hand sanitizer *and I expect y'all to use it for everyone's protection and well being!* / M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it ol'skool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both









5) Jacob - I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks. 



6) Steve- Condiments (Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I see what you did there Jason


----------



## Babs

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans 

4) Hillbilly SQ -_ "55 Gallon Drum"_ Hand sanitizer *and I expect y'all to use it for everyone's protection and well being!* / M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it ol'skool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both









5) Jacob - I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks. 

6) Steve- Condiments (Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish)

7) Scott - Fun dip and scoops. Of course.


----------



## naiku

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> 7) Scott - Fun dip and scoops. Of course.


Unless Clay shows up, who is going to be the one to put fun dip on their hot dog!!


----------



## Babs

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> Unless Clay shows up, who is going to be the one to put fun dip on their hot dog!!


Yeah I can't fault him for that.. It is actually kinda good on a dog.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

8) Spoons*

*AKA: Spooning


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> 8) Spoons*
> 
> *AKA: Spooning


I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> I thought you'd never ask.


I don’t ask. I tell.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> I don’t ask. I tell.




Wow! Easy there little spoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm not sure I'd put Erin in the spoon category...he's more of a spork


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

They forked and then they spooned

It wouldn't be an NCSQ meet thread or meet without moments where things just get plain weird. Shows how laid back most of us are


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> They forked and then they spooned
> 
> It wouldn't be an NCSQ meet thread or meet without moments where things just get plain weird. Shows how laid back most of us are


Hehehe... he said "laid" Hehe


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Three weeks out! Who's procrastinated to the point their install and/or tune will come down to the wire? I also think I damaged my drivers side tweeter thanks to a stupid mistake. Output is greatly reduced and it isn't as effortless sounding as its twin anymore. Before anyone asks NO they didn't have protection caps on them. I know I know. That's OK though because I have a pair on the way that I've wanted to try for about 12 years now. Couldn't open a thread on here back in the day without this 3 letter brand name popping up.

Subwoofer enclosure hasn't even been started and we're back to DAILY rain and lots of it in ArkansasGot a decent start on the new tune. Doors are way more dead than they were.


----------



## probillygun

actually I was considering putting some fun dip on Erin


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



probillygun said:


> actually I was considering putting some fun dip on Erin




Mental Image! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Three weeks out! Who's procrastinated to the point their install and/or tune will come down to the wire?


Not me, barely done anything for a few weeks now. Instead, I will be replacing rear shock absorbers next weekend and replacing front upper control arms after that. Discovered a leaking rear shock when rotating the tires, and the control arms started making an awful creaking sound.



probillygun said:


> actually I was considering putting some fun dip on Erin


Wow. Hahaha.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Three weeks out! Who's procrastinated to the point their install and/or tune will come down to the wire? I also think I damaged my drivers side tweeter thanks to a stupid mistake. Output is greatly reduced and it isn't as effortless sounding as its twin anymore. Before anyone asks NO they didn't have protection caps on them. I know I know. That's OK though because I have a pair on the way that I've wanted to try for about 12 years now. Couldn't open a thread on here back in the day without this 3 letter brand name popping up.
> 
> Subwoofer enclosure hasn't even been started and we're back to DAILY rain and lots of it in ArkansasGot a decent start on the new tune. Doors are way more dead than they were.


I actually tried to install my components in the CRV but my mismatched tweeters (a warranty claim after they had changed the design) and the giant crossovers i didn't get very far.
Not sure what I'm gonna do now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> I actually tried to install my components in the CRV but my mismatched tweeters (a warranty claim after they had changed the design) and the giant crossovers i didn't get very far.
> Not sure what I'm gonna do now.


Sometimes you gotta get creative. Remember, as long as something is hidden, safe, and functions as it should it doesn't have to be pretty

Looking like this is what my system will consist of at the meet...
Pioneer 501ex double din
Helix dsp.2
Helix G-Five
Zapco ST-4x SQ
LPG 26na aluminum tweeters (yeah I love me a PROPERLY tuned metal dome)
Audiofrog gb25
Scan discovery 7" glass fiber midbass (CDT 6x9's are gonna need a thicker spacer than I had on hand when I tried to install them. Then I'll have to worry about them buzzing the panel from being too close to it. Also need pole vent clearance with the window track right behind it. I knew it was gonna be a 50/50 shot of them fitting but should be able to swing it when I decide I want them in there bad enough. The Scans should be fine through the Summer at least.)
IDQ12v4d4 sealed

I was going to get a Helix G-Four to match the G-Five but can't justify the cost for what that amp would be doing. 80-300 is all the midbass amp is being used for. I already own the Zapco and it's perfect bridged to the 8 ohm Scans and probably will be great on anything else I bridge it to for midbass.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware

2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags

3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans 

4) Hillbilly SQ -_ "55 Gallon Drum"_ Lube, M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it ol'skool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both









5) Jacob - I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks. 

6) Steve- Condiments (Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish)

7) Scott - Fun dip and scoops. Of course. 

8) Erin - Spoons

9) Kendal - Brownies - California Walnut Brownie and Chocolate Peanut Butter Brownie


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> I actually tried to install my components in the CRV but my mismatched tweeters (a warranty claim after they had changed the design) and the giant crossovers i didn't get very far.
> Not sure what I'm gonna do now.


Hey Kendall, I have a pair of ooolllddd school MB Quart tweeters (if I can find them) that you are welcome to...

Also have a pair of Seas (https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/) that I'll let go cheap...

I can either bring them to the meet or ship them to you.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



mumbles said:


> Hey Kendall, I have a pair of ooolllddd school MB Quart tweeters (if I can find them) that you are welcome to...
> 
> Also have a pair of Seas (https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/) that I'll let go cheap...
> 
> I can either bring them to the meet or ship them to you.


Sweet! Thank you.
Bring those Seas and lets talk on May 4th.


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> Sweet! Thank you.
> Bring those Seas and lets talk on May 4th.


Will do bud!


----------



## gumbeelee

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hey guys as of now Im planning on being there, my truck is stock right now but in the lanning stages of getting a dat set for an install. I just cant wait to hear some rides...I want be able to make it down to saturday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason - Burgers / Dogs / plates/cups/plastic ware
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Tripple B - Sweet tea/ 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips/ name tags
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Greggers - Ho-Bo beans
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Hillbilly SQ -_ "55 Gallon Drum"_ Lube, M&M oatmeal cookies...or should I keep it ol'skool (old recipe) and stick with semi-sweet chips? Eh I'll do both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Jacob - I’ll bring a few bags of chips and a few cases of drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Steve- Condiments (Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish)
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Scott - Fun dip and scoops. Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Erin - Spoons
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Kendal - Brownies - California Walnut Brownie and Chocolate Peanut Butter Brownie




Put me down for something Anthony (gumbeelee) i will just bring an assortment of goodies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



gumbeelee said:


> Hey guys as of now Im planning on being there, my truck is stock right now but in the lanning stages of getting a dat set for an install. I just cant wait to hear some rides...I want be able to make it down to saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll be stock as well, so at least you won't be alone!


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I don't know where my build will be by then and, depending on my brother's surgery, I may end up going home instead. But, for now, I'm still planning on coming.

I'll find something to make. Maybe I'll make some potato salad or slaw or something.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

in continuing tradition with "if you have something to sell"...

I've got a JL HD750/1 I listed here. If anyone coming to the meet is interested in buying it, I'd take $340 cash for it.
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/416561-fs-jl-audio-hd750-1-a.html

I also have 2 sets of 12ft Stinger 9000 RCAs. I'd take $65 for each set or $110 for both sets, cash. 
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...-stinger-9000-series-12-foot-rcas-3-pair.html



If you're interested in either, please PM me so we can work something out.


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I will try and make it out. I am in the process of packing to move back to Texas so depends on how far along I am before this weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



dmazyn said:


> I will try and make it out. I am in the process of packing to move back to Texas so depends on how far along I am before this weekend.


Would be good to see you again Don. It's been what 11 years?


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Well, guys, I’m unfortunately going to have to miss the meet. 

But for good reason: my kiddo got student of the year at her school and the banquet is Friday, May 03. Bummed I won’t be able to see my bros but there’s no way I can miss my daughter’s recognition.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> But for good reason: my kiddo got student of the year at her school and the banquet is Friday, May 03.


That's awesome, I bet you and your wife are really proud of her, congratulations!

You'll be missed at the meet, but no better reason to miss it than celebrating with your daughter.


----------



## chasingSQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

hey guys im selling my set of sinfoni tempo 10 tweeters , ill bring them down if there is any interest


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Well, guys, I’m unfortunately going to have to miss the meet.
> 
> But for good reason: my kiddo got student of the year at her school and the banquet is Friday, May 03. Bummed I won’t be able to see my bros but there’s no way I can miss my daughter’s recognition.


Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Also a sad note...it looks like I'm not going to make it in the ZO6. I'll drive my truck though...(which is cool because it sounds awesome anyway). But I have to do the header swap in the Z, which takes time, and the weather hasn't been cooperating lately. I have about 30 man hours worth of work to do on it before I feel comfortable showing it.


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Once again, I'm not gonna make it out. Every year I think that I just might, but...

The install I'm working on now should be done for the fall meet for sure if that is planned to happen, IDK? 

However, I just wanted to chime in and say a huge THANKS, because for the last year or so,.or ever since I've been using the Kenwood DDX9905s' in a few of my vehicles, I've actually been rocking Jason B's and Kendall's *2015* (yes, 2015) NCSQ Demo Disc (the actual CD)!

It just lives in the CD slot as a default "Go To". It's just a great selection of tracks, and there's something there to test just about every aspect of your system, as well as being enjoyable to listen to.

So Thanks For That, Gentlemen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bbfoto said:


> However, I just wanted to chime in and say a huge THANKS, because for the last year or so,.or ever since I've been using the Kenwood DDX9905s' in a few of my vehicles, I've actually been rocking Jason B's and Kendall's *2015* (yes, 2015) NCSQ Demo Disc (the actual CD)!
> 
> It just lives in the CD slot as a default "Go To". It's just a great selection of tracks, and there's something there to test just about every aspect of your system, as well as being enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> So Thanks For That, Gentlemen! :thumbsup:


Glad you enjoy it. I'm looking forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Would be awesome Billy for you to make one! Thank you for mentioning the disc! You are sub’d for pics, so I’ll make sure we post some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Sadly I'm not going to be able to make it either, hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## naiku

Just over a week to go, will be washing the car in the next couple days and making sure everything is good for the trip down. Looking forward to catching up with everyone, it's been too long!


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

+1...


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

The Mercedes is not finished yet so I will bring the Audi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



subterFUSE said:


> The Mercedes is not finished yet so I will bring the Audi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Audi is not ready yet, so I'll bring the... crap, I'll bring the Audi


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I may be in a Civic SI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Bout time you stepped up to a REAL car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mashburn said:


> Bout time you stepped up to a REAL car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It certainly takes a REALly DEAF man to take that exhaust.......I get lots of looks - not all of them pleasant - kind of feel like a jerk......kind of makes me drive a bit jerky - especially behind those with handicap placards hanging from their rear view.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> It certainly takes a REALly DEAF man to take that exhaust.......I get lots of looks - not all of them pleasant - kind of feel like a jerk......kind of makes me drive a bit jerky - especially behind those with handicap placards hanging from their rear view.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah that giant fart cannon can have strange effects on a normally "sane" man:laugh:Shoulda seen how I drove with loud pipes and 4x22 tips droning annoyingly loud on my Silverado. Those were the days...

Anyway, there is ZERO chance of jury duty messing with my trip. I was excused before orientation even started. They probably know some of my family really well being the county courthouse and that's all the details I'm posting here!


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> ...there is ZERO chance of jury duty messing with my trip. I was excused before orientation even started. They probably know some of my family really well being the county courthouse and that's all the details I'm posting here!


This made me laugh aloud - sounds like some of my family.


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> It certainly takes a REALly DEAF man to take that exhaust.......I get lots of looks - not all of them pleasant - kind of feel like a jerk......kind of makes me drive a bit jerky - especially behind those with handicap placards hanging from their rear view.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Hahahaha, yeeaaahhh I had gotten used to it and never thought about it . I know you’re ready to get out of that thing lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mashburn said:


> Hahahaha, yeeaaahhh I had gotten used to it and never thought about it . I know you’re ready to get out of that thing lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I use it as a really good excuse to enjoy my DAP and CIEMs  And please remember....I’m eternally grateful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> It certainly takes a REALly DEAF man to take that exhaust.......I get lots of looks - not all of them pleasant - kind of feel like a jerk......kind of makes me drive a bit jerky - especially behind those with handicap placards hanging from their rear view.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't know that gluten intolerance warranted a handicap placard


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> I didn't know that gluten intolerance warranted a handicap placard




Well.....those are the bad days that the placard comes in handy.......no dude.....I’m the jerky boy with my fart can pushing the blue hairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

civics are widely regarded as great platforms for SQ! Good choice Jason! ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

How far along is the install on the Audi?


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> How far along is the install on the Audi?




Good progress has been made, and I’m very encouraged by the pics I’ve received. The tweeter sails were glassed, but not to Mark’s liking because they didn’t flow the same way as other aspects of the interior, so he is on Version 2.0 that should integrate much better. 

The Director install has been a bit of a head scratcher, but that is coming along now that Mark and I discussed various options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Good progress has been made, and I’m very encouraged by the pics I’ve received. The tweeter sails were glassed, but not to Mark’s liking because they didn’t flow the same way as other aspects of the interior, so he is on Version 2.0 that should integrate much better.
> 
> The Director install has been a bit of a head scratcher, but that is coming along now that Mark and I discussed various options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know we all hope he has it done by Friday morning at the latest but if it's not it is what it is. Sure wouldn't want him to rush it and overlook something important.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I know we all hope he has it done by Friday morning at the latest but if it's not it is what it is. Sure wouldn't want him to rush it and overlook something important.




Absolutely, and I’m completely fine (now) that it may not be at the meet - there were a lot of hurdles, and Mark has done everything he can to get the car in and get it to this point. 

In the Army we would say, “Train to standard, not to time” (awful hard on Sunday afternoon at 1700 when I had 4+ hour drive in front of me). So I’d rather it be done well, rather than done in a rush to get it to this event. I’ll be enjoying it for years to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

OK, back in, have to see Jay's Mazda 6 to get ideas and see how he did his install so I can do mine.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Absolutely, and I’m completely fine (now) that it may not be at the meet - there were a lot of hurdles, and Mark has done everything he can to get the car in and get it to this point.
> 
> In the Army we would say, “Train to standard, not to time” (awful hard on Sunday afternoon at 1700 when I had 4+ hour drive in front of me). So I’d rather it be done well, rather than done in a rush to get it to this event. I’ll be enjoying it for years to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



but if it isnt done by the weekend how can I judge it on Sunday to plant the bug for you to get a new car??:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mic10is said:


> but if it isnt done by the weekend how can I judge it on Sunday to plant the bug for you to get a new car??:laugh:




I’m sure you will have plenty of opportunities to suggest I set it on fire and roll it down a hill....it just won’t be this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mic10is said:


> but if it isnt done by the weekend how can I judge it on Sunday to plant the bug for you to get a new car??:laugh:


OH NO YOU DIDN'T!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Didn't Ian beat Jason by two points last year? If he did it again would we see Ian back in his old car and Jason in an STI?:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Didn't Ian beat Jason by two points last year? If he did it again would we see Ian back in his old car and Jason in an STI?:laugh:


Maybe we should stop talking about this in Jason's thread so he doesn't get upset. Seems at this point we are just beating a dead horse.

I mean, we keep rehashing the notion that Jason should start over because he got beat by Ian last year. 

I mean, Ian beat Jason and Mic insinuates Jason bought Ian's car because of that.

I mean, now Mic is saying that it's a good thing Jason's version of the car that beat him won't be finished and Mic won't be able to say anything about setting it on fire.

I mean, it could be that Jason got beat so badly last year that he bought Ian's car and took everything out just to spite Ian.

I mean, or it could be that Jason got beat so badly last year that he bought Ian's car and took everything out just to study and understand how he could have suffer such a catastrophic loss at the hands of Ian's Audi. 

I mean, I even heard that Ian's defeat of Jason upset Jason so much that he instigated a trade where he would first destroy the Subaru engine before trading it for Ian's Audi (which beat him last year). 



I mean, really, guys... enough is enough.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

In other news, I need to tell my installer to wrestle this long awkward box behind the seats of my truck. Not sure why he's being so hesitant to go out there and git-r-done. Weather is gonna get wet again starting Wednesday.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> In other news, I need to tell my installer to wrestle this long awkward box behind the seats of my truck. Not sure why he's being so hesitant to go out there and git-r-done. Weather is gonna get wet again starting Wednesday.


Your installer is a slacker! Tell him to get with it! You can't make that drive without some wubba-wubba!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Your installer is a slacker! Tell him to get with it! You can't make that drive without some wubba-wubba!


And I have a brand new cone on this IDQv4 that was converted over with the v4 basket from the v3 with the janky basket. Need to get those soft parts limbered up! Guess I'll be listening to A LOT of bass heavy stuff on the way to NC:laugh:But really, been slacking on the sub because I've been working on the front end tune. And also been spending a lot of time with these 3 pups I confiscated from a really bad situation. Nearly literally almost starved to death. Luckily they were only 2.5 months old when I got them last month and think they'll all be just fine. If they would have been firmly a product of their environment like their parents I probably couldn't have reversed that. Keeping two of them and the "bossy" one needs a home where he'll be the only dog.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Guess I'll be listening to A LOT of bass heavy stuff on the way to NC:laugh:



Note to anyone seeking tuning advice: stay away from Chris' until at least Saturday. By then, hopefully, his earwax will no longer be blocking all frequencies 200hz+ from entering his head. :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Maybe we should stop talking about this in Jason's thread so he doesn't get upset. Seems at this point we are just beating a dead horse.
> 
> I mean, we keep rehashing the notion that Jason should start over because he got beat by Ian last year.
> 
> I mean, Ian beat Jason and Mic insinuates Jason bought Ian's car because of that.
> 
> I mean, now Mic is saying that it's a good thing Jason's version of the car that beat him won't be finished and Mic won't be able to say anything about setting it on fire.
> 
> I mean, it could be that Jason got beat so badly last year that he bought Ian's car and took everything out just to spite Ian.
> 
> I mean, or it could be that Jason got beat so badly last year that he bought Ian's car and took everything out just to study and understand how he could have suffer such a catastrophic loss at the hands of Ian's Audi.
> 
> I mean, I even heard that Ian's defeat of Jason upset Jason so much that he instigated a trade where he would first destroy the Subaru engine before trading it for Ian's Audi (which beat him last year).
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, really, guys... enough is enough.



You are right man...my bad...no need to rehash that a newbie like Ian beat Jason, a fairly seasoned competitor beat Jason in an IASCA competition, which has a pretty thorough score sheet by 2points.
2 actual points, not Meca points which would then be 8 points which would be a much larger gap, but just 2 points.
little tweak here or there could make that up in no time. 
I in no way tried to insinuate a fact like Jason started negotiating, maybe even at dinner buying the Audi...which dinner was right after the show ended...

all these things are just happenstance and pure speculation and a lot of crazy series of coincidences.....


----------



## unix_usr

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I have to bow out too  - turns out my mother in law getting married the weekend after and apparently I must be here the weekend before for rehearsal and stuff ... trust me, this sucks (also) by comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I believe in Mark.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



unix_usr said:


> I have to bow out too  - turns out my mother in law getting married the weekend after and apparently I must be here the weekend before for rehearsal and stuff ... trust me, this sucks (also) by comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ugh....what? your mother in law is getting married, so how you will have a step dad in law?

I think you need a weekend away just to process all the splits in the family tree


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



unix_usr said:


> I have to bow out too  - turns out my mother in law getting married the weekend after and apparently I must be here the weekend before for rehearsal and stuff ... trust me, this sucks (also) by comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with Mic.

Dude, first of all it's your mother-in-law. By standard, we don't like them. Secondly, though, I assume she's been married once before. Re-do's don't warrant our presence (or presents, for that matter).

:laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Re-do's don't warrant our presence (or presents)


So true!


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



ErinH said:


> Re-do's don't warrant our presence (or presents, for that matter).
> 
> :laugh:


Im going to remember this quote if in the ever unfortunate situation arises where I need to get remarried....i'll find this quote as evidence that my presence at the ceremony is not required


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

A bit of a change of plans for Saturday - primarily concerning Food type stuffs.........

After much thought, reflection on past NCSQ meets, and consultation with the 'inner circle'.........I have decided to forgo the Restaurant plan for dinner on Saturday. So this is what it will look like: 

*Breakfast* 

On your own as usual - suggestion would be to eat breakfast if you want. 

For the guys staying in Archdale.....this is a good place on the main drag near the hotels. 

Carolina's Diner

*Lunch*

Kind of on your own as well. We will have fun dip and chips - and we are bringing the fixin's for PB&J. This place is fairly remote - so if you have to have your Taco Bell fix......it might take an hour round trip. 

*Dinner*

We are planning to do this around 4'ish......so some of the folks that are blasting off to do a longish drive may have an opportunity to eat before they leave. 

BBQ sandwiches from a local place + slaw + some Ho Bo beans - maybe some Mac & Cheese in a crock pot if Vicki can get everything done. This way, we are not futzing with the grill, no one has to 'man' the grill for periods of time that could be used demoing, and we all kind of eat around the same time (vs the sometimes 3 hour range that our lunches have been in the past). 

This way we can stay at the park until they close at 8 - we don't have to herd a bunch of cats to a local restaurant and wait for a table - eat at 9:30 - get 'home' (wherever that may be for that night) at 11. I think this will be a bit less stressful and more fun.

And so the fellas that said they may bring cookies / brownies, etc. - that will be very helpful. As well as those who said they would bring chips / drinks. I'll have the spoons.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Jetta - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN
36) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA

This is the latest count as I see it - would be helpful to get a 'real' count so we can order the BBQ. I know that is inviting the 'regrets' - but that is ok.


----------



## Mic10is

Post Hijack!!

sqology event Sunday at High Output Audio in Garner NC.
2x Meca and Iasca event.
Klifton Keplinger is flying in to run and judge the event as well as another surprise judge.
Jason doesn't need a new car so I'm not judging for a change?

Let's show some support??


----------



## Truthunter

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> This is the latest count as I see it - would be helpful to get a 'real' count so we can order the BBQ. I know that is inviting the 'regrets' - but that is ok.


I'll be there and I plan on competing in Garner on Sunday too.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

All Ya'll have a great time. I wish I could attend with or without the Time Machine, but it just isn't in the cards this time round.

Safe journeys for everyone!!!


----------



## chithead

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm sure msot of you will be disappointed to know, that I still plan on attending.


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'm 50 / 50 on getting in the car Saturday morning, driving there, hanging out a few hours, then heading home. Would it be okay if I just stopped by for three or four hours?


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



lowcel said:


> I'm 50 / 50 on getting in the car Saturday morning, driving there, hanging out a few hours, then heading home. Would it be okay if I just stopped by for three or four hours?




I think that would be awesome! We would love to see you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chithead said:


> I'm sure msot of you will be disappointed to know, that I still plan on attending.




Chit.......made my day right there! I may be a sick puppy, but I could watch that gif over and over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

What time will you be allowing guests on Friday? And what time will things get rolling at the park on Saturday?


----------



## naiku

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> This is the latest count as I see it - would be helpful to get a 'real' count so we can order the BBQ. I know that is inviting the 'regrets' - but that is ok.


I will be there with a +1 .... I will let you know for sure later today or tomorrow if we will be there for the BBQ though. Planned to leave the park around 5pm and get to the hotel in Lynchburg around 7:30pm. It has sort of been a tradition of mine and John that we grab a pizza after the meet on the way to the hotel, so it somewhat depends on what he wants to do. 



So... who is going to be cleaning their car over the next 3 or 4 days? Hoping to get mine cleaned and get the A/C fixed (damn car has been nickel and diming me lately).


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> I will be there with a +1 .... I will let you know for sure later today or tomorrow if we will be there for the BBQ though. Planned to leave the park around 5pm and get to the hotel in Lynchburg around 7:30pm. It has sort of been a tradition of mine and John that we grab a pizza after the meet on the way to the hotel, so it somewhat depends on what he wants to do.
> 
> 
> 
> So... who is going to be cleaning their car over the next 3 or 4 days? Hoping to get mine cleaned and get the A/C fixed (damn car has been nickel and diming me lately).


If a clean car is required then I'm screwed. Going to be raining here Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Gonna be raining here too. Gonna run my truck through a good carwash in a bit just because it hasn't been washed in well over a month. Mainly doing it for the good vacuums they have there. Only vacuum it out before going to one of these meets. Y'all just keep in mind that you'll be getting in a truck that lives on a gravel/dirt road and gets used as a truck every now and then.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I’m still coming. Will be in the Audi, not the Mercedes.

I am going to Garner on Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I’ve got the hotel room booked and boarding for my dog set up. Cya on Friday. My BRZ is ready for the drive.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> What time will you be allowing guests on Friday? And what time will things get rolling at the park on Saturday?




Around 2:00 on Friday would be good (at my house - PM for address. 

Around 9ish for Saturday - again, if your car isn’t playing, etc - Park a little bit away from the shelter - let’s try to get the guys needing power up towards the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockinridgeline

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I will be there. We were busting tail on caden's (squidmo) car to get it ready. Unfortunately he was hit in the rear yesterday. Car not driveable. Pic doesn't show how the right corner is pushed in. Looks like around an 8 grand repair.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



rockinridgeline said:


> I will be there. We were busting tail on caden's (squidmo) car to get it ready. Unfortunately he was hit in the rear yesterday. Car not driveable. Pic doesn't show how the right corner is pushed in. Looks like around an 8 grand repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




Excuses excuses...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I have a 1800W Yamaha generator I can bring if anyone needs it. I plan on being there for awhile, try and get there around 10 and stay at least for the BBQ.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> I have a 1800W Yamaha generator I can bring if anyone needs it. I plan on being there for awhile, try and get there around 10 and stay at least for the BBQ.




That would be a good idea to bring that as a back up. Thanks Rich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> That would be a good idea to bring that as a back up. Thanks Rich
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will do!


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Added one more vehicle to the list. Josh will be bringing my Jetta. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Passat - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN
36) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA
37) Josh (no s/n but he's my employee) - mk4 Jetta - NC


----------



## nyquistrate

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



nyquistrate said:


> Thanks for the warning & reminder. The Country Inn in Archdale (Hillbilly's suggestion) still had rooms when I called yesterday. Hotel booked.


Sigh. I was looking forward to hearing some great cars and meeting you guys. Unfortunately a funeral has changed my plans. If anyone wants my reservation please contact me by Thursday. I'll be cancelling then.

On the upside, this meet inspired me to actually start on my car.


----------



## Noloft

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Hi Guys, can anybody come to the meet?


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Kendal, you still want to buy my XBL tweeters?


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Noloft said:


> Hi Guys, can anybody come to the meet?


Yes. Anyone can come to the meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

To those of you about to hit the road on Friday let me offer up 4 podcasts that may be helpful for this weekend. All 4 come from the SQology Podcast series.
The first is an interview with our fearless leader/coordinator about doing what he does for the SQ community.
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/feat-jason-bertholomey/id1231181088?i=1000415492876

The next 2 are interviews with AudioFrog head honcho Andy Wehmeyer. He is an unending supply of great information.
Part 1:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/feat-andy-wehmeyer-part-one/id1231181088?i=1000395290664

Part 2:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/feat-andy-wehmeyer-part-two/id1231181088?i=1000399131680

Lastly if you haven't met Steve Weigner (CaptainObvious) here is an interview he did. 
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/feat-steve-weigner/id1231181088?i=1000394131631

Safe travels to all. See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## Noloft

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Electrodynamic said:


> Yes. Anyone can come to the meet.


Then please add me for Saturday at least-
Todd (noloft)-2008 F250-NC


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Noloft said:


> Hi Guys, can anybody come to the meet?


Yes, the more the merrier... and it's always a blast, even when the weather is bad :surprised:


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> Kendal, you still want to buy my XBL tweeters?


Speaking of tweeters Kendall, I have found one of the SEAS that I have... not sure how the other got up and walked away, but I'm still looking.


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Looks like I'll be stopping by for three or four hours. Wife said she wants to go. So, I'll be lucky to get three or four hours prior to her being ready to head home.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Passat - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) 
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN
36) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA
37) Josh (no s/n but he's my employee) - mk4 Jetta - NC
38) Bruce (lowcel) - 2012 4Runner - Charleston, WV
39) Todd (noloft) - 2008 F250 - NC


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Noloft said:


> Then please add me for Saturday at least-
> Todd (noloft)-2008 F250-NC


I added you when I added me.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I will probably only be there Saturday, but I'm still planning to be there.

Will any experienced tuners be willing to talk with me a bit and give me some pointers and pearls of wisdom? If Friday night is a better time for that, I'll try to plan accordingly and get out there Friday as well.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chesapeakesoja said:


> I will probably only be there Saturday, but I'm still planning to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Will any experienced tuners be willing to talk with me a bit and give me some pointers and pearls of wisdom? If Friday night is a better time for that, I'll try to plan accordingly and get out there Friday as well.




Both days are good for that, and yes - there will be several folks available. Your best bet will be to try to be here on Friday as well to maximize that opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockinridgeline

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Sorry to bow out at the last minute but something has come up and I am headed to OK instead this weekend. I've taken Caden and I off the list.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Passat - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
27) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
28) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
29) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
30) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
31) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
32) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
33) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA
34) Josh (no s/n but he's my employee) - mk4 Jetta - NC
35) Bruce (lowcel) - 2012 4Runner - Charleston, WV
36) Todd (noloft) - 2008 F250 - NC


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

So I am going to be selling most of my current gear to buy new stuff for my Mazda install, I can bring what I have with me if anyone may want it:

2 - SI TM65MK2 BNIB
2 - GZPM 80SQX these are the original version before going to an aluminum cone.
2 - Kravchenko Audio XBL tweeters
1 - Arc Audio KS500.1 Mini
1- Clarion DPX2251

Again, if anyone is interested in any of this I can bring it.


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Speaking of selling gear, I will also be bringing some of our speakers to sell at the show. This weekend I'm going to be doing a sale on our speakers (M25, M3, TM65) through our web page for:

M25 pair = $119
M3 pair = $149
TM65 mkIII pair = $249

But at the meet I'll be discounting the price even more to:

M25 pair = $100
M3 pair = $120
TM65 mkIII pair = $200


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

If anyone is interested I have a pair of Audible Physics RG100’s with RG 50 tweeters I can bring. I’d like to get $350 out of them. Retail on just the RG100’s is $699. Used one season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Electrodynamic said:


> Speaking of selling gear, I will also be bringing some of our speakers to sell at the show. This weekend I'm going to be doing a sale on our speakers (M25, M3, TM65) through our web page for:
> 
> M25 pair = $119
> M3 pair = $149
> TM65 mkIII pair = $249
> 
> But at the meet I'll be discounting the price even more to:
> 
> M25 pair = $100
> M3 pair = $120
> TM65 mkIII pair = $200


No 24s?


----------



## nyquistrate

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> No RM15?


FTFY.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Since we're on the gear selling subject I have this Dayton ho10d4 that I'd be willing to let go for $80...$100 if you want the carpeted VERY well constructed sealed box with nice binding posts that it would be transported in to protect it. Really would just want to get some of the materials cost back with the box. Deciding not to keep it because I prefer a 12" when the space will allow it. Might see the 12" version of this bad boy in my truck at some point (or maybe a pair of hf12's if I can get the right air spaceThe ho10 to me is about as good as it gets for sq but I just wanted more than what the 10" could give me without pushing it too hard. Sub is in perfect shape. Box is built like a tank with a fair carpet job. I'm good at box building but suck at carpeting. PM me if you're interested in it. Will still probably throw it and the box in the toolbox of the truck and bring it anyway. BTW, please ignore the flustercluck of wires in the pic. Install was still in progress.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Another Quick few items for those coming over on Friday Night to the house. 

For those with working systems - let's try to get you guys in the drive way. 

If you have no working system.....park along the grass on my side of the road (as you enter the neighborhood - that would be on the left side of the road).

Let's *NOT* park on my neighbor's yard across the street from me (right side of the road  ). If in doubt - ask me. 

Again - at my house....if you are smoker type person......let's try to do the smoking thing where I set the butt can. 

Try to get here before 7 so you can get in on the pizza.....and have a few $'s to toss in for the pizza.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> ... the butt can.


Yes. Yes it can.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

.......AND.......I'll have a few CDs burned of my meet disc for those who know what those are and have an interest. 

I'll also have a thumb drive with the tracks on it if anyone wants to move it on to their laptop.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Just updating the car on the list....


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Passat - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
27) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
28) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
29) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
30) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
31) Adam (the a train) - 97’ ranger - NC
32) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
33) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA
34) Josh (no s/n but he's my employee) - mk4 Jetta - NC
35) Bruce (lowcel) - 2012 4Runner - Charleston, WV
36) Todd (noloft) - 2008 F250 - NC


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

36 on the list is a pretty healthy count. Would be awesome if we had 100% attendance out of those who say they'll be there at this point. That means no waking up from partying too hard Friday night and saying EFF IT


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Is Sunday in Garner still happening?


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Pb82 Ronin said:


> Is Sunday in Garner still happening?




Yes it is! Cinco de Mayo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

My wife and I went by the park this evening - was so beautiful. 



















These little guys will be there Saturday 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

Add my wife to the list. She will get there before me w her BMW


----------



## Darkrider

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



chesapeakesoja said:


> I will probably only be there Saturday, but I'm still planning to be there.
> 
> Will any experienced tuners be willing to talk with me a bit and give me some pointers and pearls of wisdom? If Friday night is a better time for that, I'll try to plan accordingly and get out there Friday as well.


Man, you're in my neck of the woods. I'll let you take a listen at my car and then we can talk about experienced tuning..... or tuning experience....lol



rockinridgeline said:


> I will be there. We were busting tail on caden's (squidmo) car to get it ready. Unfortunately he was hit in the rear yesterday. Car not driveable. Pic doesn't show how the right corner is pushed in. Looks like around an 8 grand repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


This makes me a sad panda. I was looking forward to multiple Camaros.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Cookies are made and packed in Tupperware. Tune in the truck is about as far as I think I can take it without feedback from people way better at this than me. I think it's better than the Grand Cherokee ever was. Let's hope I'm correct on that matter.


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Jason, do you have a PayPal or anything we can send money to for the BBQ for Saturday? Being me I know I will forget cash.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> Jason, do you have a PayPal or anything we can send money to for the BBQ for Saturday? Being me I know I will forget cash.


yep - I typically have an empty wallet - makes me sad when I pass someone in need.......I should fix that.....anyway....if anyone would rather make a little donation (like $5 or less) via PP - that would be groovy. I'm not looking to make any money on this - just offset a little of the cost. PP addy: [email protected].


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> yep - I typically have an empty wallet - makes me sad when I pass someone in need.......I should fix that.....anyway....if anyone would rather make a little donation (like $5 or less) via PP - that would be groovy. I'm not looking to make any money on this - just offset a little of the cost. PP addy: [email protected].


Yes you are Bruce!


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Yes you are Bruce!


imp:


----------



## naiku

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> yep - I typically have an empty wallet - makes me sad when I pass someone in need


I know that feeling, I rarely have cash on me, have been known to hurriedly emtpy my cup holder of loose change when I see someone at a traffic light down on their luck. I don't know how much it adds up to, but it's usually a couple dollars or more. Have also gone into a store and bought food for a family who (while I still question if it was a scam) had 2 little kids standing with them by the road in the middle of summer. I told my kids that even if it was a scam, I'd rather the kids standing at the side of the WalMart parking lot at least have something to eat and drink. 



bertholomey said:


> If anyone would rather make a little donation (like $5 or less) via PP - that would be groovy. I'm not looking to make any money on this - just offset a little of the cost. PP addy: [email protected].


You've Got Money


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



naiku said:


> You've Got Money


You and Bruce......2 Rebels! 

Thank you guys!


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

paypal sent, thanks Jason (and V)


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Jason, you have more coming your way.


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> yep - I typically have an empty wallet - makes me sad when I pass someone in need.......I should fix that.....anyway....if anyone would rather make a little donation (like $5 or less) via PP - that would be groovy. I'm not looking to make any money on this - just offset a little of the cost. PP addy: [email protected].


I know exactly how you feel. I usually don't carry anything smaller than a Benjamin, but I don't always feel _that_ gracious :smartass:


----------



## CBS13WRX

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I will be there on Saturday with my world not so famous adult chocolate chip cookies and there may be enough since Erin will be absent.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



CBS13WRX said:


> I will be there on Saturday with my world not so famous adult chocolate chip cookies and there may be enough since Erin will be absent.


Was wondering when you'd pipe up and say you were coming. Man those cookies will put you into a trance while eating themThen when the cookie is gone you're a sad pandaThen walk over and grab another


----------



## CBS13WRX

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Was wondering when you'd pipe up and say you were coming. Man those cookies will put you into a trance while eating themThen when the cookie is gone you're a sad pandaThen walk over and grab another


I have been promoted at work and really have limited time to surf.


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Was wondering when you'd pipe up and say you were coming. Man those cookies will put you into a trance while eating themThen when the cookie is gone you're a sad pandaThen walk over and grab another


So should I put my diet aside for the day?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



lowcel said:


> So should I put my diet aside for the day?


I am. Been holding 218 pretty solid down from nearly 250. Will just have to make a few extra rounds on the mountain (Pinnacle Mountain) that you can see my house from the top of. Been slacking for the past month but been running so hard with daily life it's kept the weight off in spite of me cheating.


----------



## lowcel

*2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I am. Been holding 218 pretty solid down from nearly 250. Will just have to make a few extra rounds on the mountain (Pinnacle Mountain) that you can see my house from the top of. Been slacking for the past month but been running so hard with daily life it's kept the weight off in spite of me cheating.




That’s awesome, congratulations!

Since finals I’ve managed to go from 295 to 220. I’m feeling so much better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Jason, I'll hand you my usual donation in person. I usually don't carry more than $20 on me daily "because Little Rock". I did think of you and pull the usual donation I make to the cause and put in my wallet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



lowcel said:


> That’s awesome, congratulations!
> 
> Since finals I’ve managed to go from 295 to 220. I’m feeling so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job Bruce! 199.9 is my goal, lol. Already hit the original goal of 220 where I'd see how I looked and decide where to go from there.


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Good job Bruce! 199.9 is my goal, lol. Already hit the original goal of 220 where I'd see how I looked and decide where to go from there.




Nice! My goal is 195. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I am. Been holding 218 pretty solid down from nearly 250.





lowcel said:


> Since finals I’ve managed to go from 295 to 220. I’m feeling so much better.


Great job both of you, I have been stuck around 220 and no matter what I do can't seem to get any lower.


----------



## nyquistrate

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I usually don't carry anything smaller than a Benjamin, but I don't always feel _that_ gracious :smartass:


I forgot my wallet Tuesday and a stranger at a gas station insisted that I take his $100 in case I needed anything during the day.


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



nyquistrate said:


> I forgot my wallet Tuesday and a stranger at a gas station insisted that I take his $100 in case I needed anything during the day.




I go to the wrong gas station. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Was wondering when you'd pipe up and say you were coming. Man those cookies will put you into a trance while eating themThen when the cookie is gone you're a sad pandaThen walk over and grab another




Now......this makes me even more concerned.......it started when I saw the term ‘adult’........now that I see the word ‘trance’ to describe the effect of the ‘adult’ cookies, it makes me even more concerned. Are they from Tennorado? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I am. Been holding 218 pretty solid down from nearly 250. Will just have to make a few extra rounds on the mountain (Pinnacle Mountain) that you can see my house from the top of. Been slacking for the past month but been running so hard with daily life it's kept the weight off in spite of me cheating.





lowcel said:


> That’s awesome, congratulations!
> 
> Since finals I’ve managed to go from 295 to 220. I’m feeling so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job guys, keep up the good work!


----------



## Truthunter

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



nyquistrate said:


> I forgot my wallet Tuesday and a stranger at a gas station insisted that I take his $100 in case I needed anything during the day.


I live in the wrong state! lol


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



nyquistrate said:


> I forgot my wallet Tuesday and a stranger at a gas station insisted that I take his $100 in case I needed anything during the day.


Daaaang!

I was just kidding about the Benjamin. Everybody that knows me can tell you that I'm no Bill Gates


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Now......this makes me even more concerned.......it started when I saw the term ‘adult’........now that I see the word ‘trance’ to describe the effect of the ‘adult’ cookies, it makes me even more concerned. Are they from Tennorado?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So good they're foodgasmicMy cookies are good too but more of a kiddy cookie


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



BigAl205 said:


> Daaaang!
> 
> I was just kidding about the Benjamin. Everybody that knows me can tell you that I'm no Bill Gates


Yeah, you're no Ziggy. You know his real name right?


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah, you're no Ziggy. You know his real name right?


True, I don't think Al has ever gone dick hunting at suck camp.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

This is crazy good on my 2 channel for anyone attending tomorrow who wants to hear it. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I’ll check out the two channel! Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Regretfully I will not be able to make the trip this year. Since I was away from the shop for 3 days last weekend, I am still playing catch up at work. I really apologize and I Hope to make the next one. I hope everyone has an excellent time!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



audiophile25 said:


> Regretfully I will not be able to make the trip this year. Since I was away from the shop for 3 days last weekend, I am still playing catch up at work. I really apologize and I Hope to make the next one. I hope everyone has an excellent time!


We will miss you Michael! Completely understood - for some of us - missing work is tough thing.....for others.....






Hopefully we can catch up at the Hybrid show or SVR or Finals


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

It’s been a couple of years since I’ve been, but I’m looking forward to tomorrow! Unfortunately I’m showing up without a system, AGAIN, but is what it is. Look forward to learning more from those more experienced!

For anybody who hasn’t, the pod casts that were linked above are very interesting! I managed to listen to all four the past two days, definitely worth a listen.

Anyways, looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow and enjoying the hobby we all share. 

Safe travels everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Mashburn said:


> It’s been a couple of years since I’ve been, but I’m looking forward to tomorrow! *Unfortunately I’m showing up without a system, AGAIN, but is what it is.* Look forward to learning more from those more experienced!
> 
> For anybody who hasn’t, the pod casts that were linked above are very interesting! I managed to listen to all four the past two days, definitely worth a listen.
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow and enjoying the hobby we all share.
> 
> Safe travels everybody!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? Bummer. Well I'll be there with two radically different systems so you can sit in both cars with all SI gear in them to hear what is possible with a "moderate" system in the Jetta (TM65 mkIII/M25 front end and a single RM-12 sub and only 13 band graphic EQ) and then a full-on system in the Passat (TM65 mkIII/M3/M25 front end with two unicorn 12" subs and full DSP).


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Definitely looking forward to that! Been a while since I’ve seen you for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Electrodynamic said:


> What? Bummer. Well I'll be there with two radically different systems so you can sit in both cars with all SI gear in them to hear what is possible with a "moderate" system in the Jetta (TM65 mkIII/M25 front end and a single RM-12 sub and only 13 band graphic EQ) and then a full-on system in the Passat (TM65 mkIII/M3/M25 front end with two unicorn 12" subs and full DSP).


HOW DARE YOU... You'll have 3 different systems there S.I.! 

I guess I'm just a component set in a Focus now days... For the record, I love the Ford Focus, not a dig.


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



1FinalInstall said:


> HOW DARE YOU... You'll have 3 different systems there S.I.!
> 
> I guess I'm just a component set in a Focus now days... For the record, I love the Ford Focus, not a dig.


Very true. I was relaying the info on the vehicles I own. Your truck is definitely in the mix too. The heavy hitting, compact, single cab C-10 monster.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I'll be available to give demos all day for anyone. I really hope people get a chance to experience the Stereo Integrity drivers in person. This, regardless of your musical or build preference, they do it all. I was a drummer for 15 years and love everything from 90's 808 rap to Metallica. What these SI drivers do is insane. The truck is a hard hitting, intense experience. If you think they are only SQ drivers, you're sadly mistaken. They do it all. I can't wait to hear the feedback. It's a game changing experience.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



1FinalInstall said:


> I'll be available to give demos all day for anyone. I really hope people get a chance to experience the Stereo Integrity drivers in person. This, regardless of your musical or build preference, they do it all. I was a drummer for 15 years and love everything from 90's 808 rap to Metallica. What these SI drivers do is insane. The truck is a hard hitting, intense experience. If you think they are only SQ drivers, you're sadly mistaken. They do it all. I can't wait to hear the feedback. It's a game changing experience.




I’ll certainly be in line for a demo or two - this truck is an experience just to see.......with all of the amazing little details Jason put into it - inside and outside.......and here - J did some really cool things with the install of the drivers - it was a lot of fun the last time I heard it. I need an intense demo in my life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> I’ll certainly be in line for a demo or two - this truck is an experience just to see.......with all of the amazing little details Jason put into it - inside and outside.......and here - J did some really cool things with the install of the drivers - it was a lot of fun the last time I heard it. I need an intense demo in my life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I agree! I’d love to hear how they handle that genre of music! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> Now......this makes me even more concerned.......it started when I saw the term ‘adult’........now that I see the word ‘trance’ to describe the effect of the ‘adult’ cookies, it makes me even more concerned. Are they from Tennorado?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


l only use term adult because of the use of "salt" i.e. crystal meth.


----------



## The A Train

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



bertholomey said:


> I’m sure you will have plenty of opportunities to suggest I *set it on fire and roll it down a hill*....it just won’t be this weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


at that point would you trade it for a coupe deville?


----------



## The A Train

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

Adding my buddy Tony to the list. Hes not on the forum but he'll be joining us and is interested in learning alot from some of the many experts that will be attending. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Mic (Mic10is) - Acura TSX - NC
3) John (SubterFuse) - 2012 Merc S63 AMG - SC
4) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram - Arkansas
5) Nick (Electrodynamic) - VW Passat - NC
6) Kendall (Notloudenuf) - ??? - NC
7) Ian (brzstifaux) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - NH
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 - VA
9) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
10) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2012 Ford F150 - NC
11) Bo (Zippy) 2013 BRZ OH
12) Chris (Serieus) - ??? - OR
13) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado - VA
14) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
15) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Toyota Prius and 2010 Honda Civic - NY
16) Jacob (Mashburn) - 2012 Ford Explorer -
17) Jay (JayinMI) - 2015 Mazda 6 - MI
18) Jeremy (theslaking) - NY- 2001 Maxima - If someone gets my HU modded
19) Michael Myers (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN
20) Tripple B! (probillygun) - 2012 FJ Cruiser
21) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 - Crimson Tide country
22) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
23) Jon b (Budgophile) 2017 Honda Civic Si Sedan
24) Courtland (cam101) 2013 Audi S5 NC
25) Steve W (Captainobvious) 2016 pimp sled
26) Tony (Rockinridgeline) 2019 Jeep GC wimp sled 
27) Daniel (chithead) 2014 Jeep GC - NC
28) Jacky (Nyquistrate) 2018 WRX - TN
29) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro SS (StupidSounds) - NC
30) Vince (Vinnie45acp) 2018 Ford F150 - VA
31) Gary (pb82 Ronin) - 06 Z06 or 08 F150 FX4 - NC
32) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Stock Mazda 6 - NC
33) Adam (the a train) - *Sold the ranger*  - NC
34) Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan
35) Caden (squidmo) - 2016 Camaro SS - IN
36) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra - Lock Haven, PA
37) Josh (no s/n but he's my employee) - mk4 Jetta - NC
38) Tony - 08 Tundra - NC


----------



## lowcel

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

I’ll only be there three or four hours but the old 4Runner will be available to demo the whole time. Hopefully there is still some electric available by the time I get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



The A Train said:


> at that point would you trade it for a coupe deville?


This ain’t no pickup (truck), man.


----------



## naiku

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



1FinalInstall said:


> The truck is a hard hitting, intense experience. If you think they are only SQ drivers, you're sadly mistaken. They do it all. I can't wait to hear the feedback. It's a game changing experience.


I am going to apologize in advance for the drool on the truck. Love how it looks in pictures, can't wait to see it in person and get a demo.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*

*Update For Location*


It is a long story that I don't have time to go into right now....but, we were cancelled for the park tomorrow because of some incidents with some knuckleheads recently acting crazy over there. 

So.....the event tomorrow will be at my house instead of at the park. Park had a large parking lot.....my house does not have a large parking lot.....we will need to be smart about how we park so we can get as many as possible here. 

If your car does not have a working system, we may need to park you somewhere else and shuttle......I apologize for any inconvenience. 

PM me for the address of my house if you don't have it. Make others aware of the change that might not see this posting. Lastly....let's not have a bunch of 'That Sucks!' posts after this one so that we have the most chance of people seeing this post.


----------



## BigAl205

Updated the OP


----------



## naiku

On the road


----------



## bertholomey

Reminder - the meet has been moved to MY HOUSE! PM for the address. 

AND......Parking will be strategic at my house - we are arranging things to maximize the space. Please check with us before settling in on a spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter

It has begun


----------



## lowcel

Damn, that was a lot of fun. Jason, thank you for having us, we both had a really good time. 

It was great seeing / meeting everyone else. I wish we could have stayed longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I drove 6 hours to the truck. My 77 year old father and myself put her back together in 2 days after being in pieces since 2017. We rented a truck from Enterprise. I drove 2 hours to Raleigh to borrow a trailer that wouldn't end up holding the truck. We called a flatbed and it got there! I said it would be there and we made it happen! I'm tired....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Thank you to Vicki and Jason for being so grateful and putting on an amazing event with lots of last second hurdles. You guys are rockstars! Nobody other then you 2 could pull it off. Thank you again guys!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Also, if BigAl says we're not friends now, I'll be very upset..


----------



## BigAl205

1FinalInstall said:


> Also, if BigAl says we're not friends now, I'll be very upset..


Eff you, buddy...AND your trailer queen :laugh:

It was great meeting you, and I have to say that I'm impressed. Not just your fabrications skills, but your integrity and kindheartedness. You made a point to go around and strike up a conversation with everybody, and what you do in your business makes me feel good about humanity. You're one of those 'friends for life' kinda guys.

I big thanks to Jason and Vicki for another great meet. Your hospitality knows no limits.

I'll post more when I get home, but it was great meeting new peeps and seeing old friends. Safe travels to everybody!


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Details on the garner meet? Time?


----------



## naiku

Got home a few hours ago, Thank you again Jason and Vicki for a great time. I missed a few demos and did not get to catch up fully with everyone, the day flew by, could not believe how quickly it went. 

Pictures in no particular order...


----------



## ErinH

Ian, those drone shots are awesome!


----------



## gumbeelee

ErinH said:


> Ian, those drone shots are awesome!




Second that, awesome pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Looks like another great meet. And it's good to hear/see that - even though the park canceled - it worked out in the end.


----------



## Zippy

Thanks Jason and V. Another great time with good people.


----------



## Babs

Wow Ian that little drone camera is very cool! Was great to see you fellows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

I at least got a few shots this year. 

Jason thank you and a special thank you to Vicki for overcoming the last minute woes and once again pulling off a fabulous meet. Was great to put the garage gym to use with you at a pleasant 6:30AM as well. Nothing like moving a little weight and getting the system circulating in the morning. 

The meet turned out spectacular as always with splendid weather. Was great to see everyone and hear some truly reference-level cars, including some cars I didn’t expect since I’d not been able to hear them in a while. 

I’m excited to see some folks I last met who were new but are now building and tuning some really great systems. One Camry comes to mind. Ryan, you Sir have come very far since I last got to meet you. Bravo Sir!

John thank you for your insight into the tuning software. Systune it shall be. Worth the price of admission there to make a prudent decision with some crucial items and ease of use. 

Ian your Sti is quite stellar. Thank you for some good experience shared. Just ordered a 2nd Kinetik battery this morning. May seem rather elementary but seeing just how easy that can be done in person makes the difference to a newb like me to many items in the hobby still. 

Bill.. New personal best by far. That FJ is on a level now beyond any previous iteration at an exponential level. This vehicle is going to turn heads this year by far. Do NOT let that tune be overwritten. Haha 

Just a mention a few folks... But it was Great to see everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic

Super awesome meet once again Bertholomey. Like everyone has mentioned you and Vicki's hospitality is stupendous. Pizza on Friday, BBQ on Saturday, and most importantly still being cool with having the meet at your house instead of at the park due to the circumstances. I know it was a difficult pill to swallow not being able to use the park but I think the meet still went off extremely well at your house. Maybe the best idea was having the playing cars in your driveway and most of the non-playing cars in the road - that kept the amount of cars in your driveway to a manageable number. And it still allowed everyone to walk up and hear the cars. 

Jason Kable - I know you moved mountains to come to the meet and I, well *everyone*, was over the moon to see you make it. A quick tune on your awesome C10 pickup and we rocked it out to as many people as possible later in the day Saturday. I think we might have even impressed HillybillySQ. Maybe.  

Ian Brandon, pleasure to meet up with you again and talk a little shop. Great looking and great sounding STI you have there. Making massive headway for the short time you've had with the install. Farther than I am for sure. 

Ian (white Audi wagon) thanks for coming down and bringing your son with you. It is things like that which massively help a kids enthusiasm for audio. I remember the day in highschool when my dad took the day off work and came and got me out of school to make a trip to Asheville to go to a stereo shop for the day. I thought it was the coolest thing ever so it's great to see that you are doing the same thing with your oldest son. I also loved showing Josh your suitcase subwoofer enclosure. 

Greggers, thanks for the friendly presence and showing Josh your super cool amplifier rack of old-school proper RF amplifiers. 

BigAl, thank you for making the trip up here. Thanks for listening to the Passat even though its tune is in its infantsy. I swear though, your hand-shake is super impressive. I know you're treating everyone's hand as gentle as possible but everyone you shake hands with is trying their best not to get their hand broken. Haha! Gentle giant that doesn't know his own strength.  

Steve, thanks for the quick tune by ear. It helped massively. For some odd reason I never got to hear your setup this time around but I'll get a chance pretty soon. 

Babs, always great to see you. I hope you put your kilt under your rear end when you sat in the Passat. Lets do some shallows in the back doors of your truck. And the rest too. 

Jeremy...what can I say about that incredible Beetle that I didn't already say say and drool over at the meet? Twin turbo VR6 all wheel drive. WHAT?! I want you to take me for a little trip down the road in that beast the next time we meet up. 

Bill - you went from properly big A-pillars to HOLY MOTHER EFFER-sized A-pillars with large format 7" Accuton midranges. LOL. Your front stage holds no prisoners and will eagerly slap you in the face and chest with massive impact. Thanks for giving me the experience again and also giving the experience of your truck to Josh. We both loved it. Next time though save a setting for us with the subs and midbass turned up a notch. Then quickly switch the setting back after we get a demo.  

Clay - thank you very much for coming to the meet. Your car sounds soooo smooth. Like I mentioned in the car you can't identify when any one speaker is playing because they all sound so cohesive and together. Your loudspeakers and that APL are golden. And keep those 8W7's back there. They are awesome...as is the rest of your system. And you have 10" midbass drivers in your doors. 

Darkrider - thanks a lot for the demo for Josh. He said he liked your car the best. And we had two cars there! Haha. Great to chat with your about your tuning from the last time we met and now. Your car sounds awesome with a crap load of bass and you're not afraid to use it and show it off which is an awesome experience. You have two very good JL 12's and you're not afraid to use them. Nicely done sir. 

Mashburn - I can't wait for your install to be finished. And I'm glad you to experience what one single RM-12 is capable of. You are going to be super pleased with the final result. 

I'm sure there are people I'm leaving out but note it is not intentional. Just a very busy weekend with loads of good people.


----------



## Mashburn

I’m with everyone else, cant thank you and your wife enough for having that many people over to your house! This was a great turn out and pretty good weather this go round too! 

Bill: I really enjoyed your truck! The Pilar’s were amazing, and the trunk install to me is perfect! I’ll let you know how your old amp does in the Exploder!

Steve: Great seeing you again! Like I said at the meet, the Mazda was phenomenal a few years, but the Transit is even better! I’ll always make sure to play Avenged Seven Fold every time I demo your car lol. Look forward to seeing you again!

Ian Brandon: it was great finally getting to meet you! I’ve heard the name from Jason a lot, but never had a face (or car) to put with it lol. Extremely impressed with how quickly you got the car together! Hopefully see ya again soon.

Nick: I was highly impressed with the Stereo Integrity cars. You’ve got some great products, and you’ll continue to have my support as new products are released! The RM was really impressive to say the least! If my old self gets the best of me, I may have to run a pair of those! But I think the MkV’s will do what I need them to. Glad you got to make it out!

Jon: was great meeting you as well! You have definitely spent a lot of time figuring out the tuning side of things and it shows! You not only know the information, but you are great at explaining it to a newbie like me! Hope to get up with you soon to learn more.

Forrest: was great meeting you man! The Camaro is awesome! Still pissed that I started that car.... lol. Gotta love a good American Muscle start up hahaha. Really enjoyed talking to you and shaking down the Camaro!

I’m sure I’ve missed a few people, but I hope to see you all at the next meet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

Jason and Chris chatting (nice shirts). Clay chatting with Bo, and eating (of course )

















Jeremy checking out the C-10


----------



## BigAl205

Checking out Bill's rear end 










Steve's little Transit Van setup


----------



## Babs

Yes I’ll add Mr Jason Kable man it was a huge grin of happiness for me to see you at the meet. Your truck is a work of a master. You’re a true great in the hobby and I was ecstatic to see you, hear your wisdom and just plain see ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

I had a good time meeting those that showed at High Output on Sunday. For a first time listening to award winning setups...it was awesome. Definitely know that my setups are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Whew made it home. What a freakin drive. Saw more wrecks on the road this trip than any other time I've made that run! 

I appreciate everyone's feedback on my truck. Was nice to hear that I'm headed the right direction and just need to tighten this thing up a little more. 

I was impressed with every system I heard for one reason or another. Todd and Chit-you guys are closer than you think to having a truly great system. What y'all already have installed will get it done fine with some tuning with a processor. Chit's Jeep just might be the one y'all never saw coming next year

Steve-I punched in those settings you had me take notes on. HUGE difference especially on the top end. Was nice to get rid of the upper sub-bass bloat too. I just didn't cut it enough originally but knew it was a little too hot above 60. 

Special thanks to Jason and Vicki. You two are saints in every sense of the word. 

Jason Cable-that truck is awesome!

And lastly, I'M AND IDIOT. I got almost home and hit a car sized hole in the interstate and the passenger side midbass got several db louder. Then it dawned on me that I forgot to fix a small but VERY IMPORTANT detail. The midbass amp had an awkward speaker wire connection that I forgot to address before I buttoned it up. Hopefully that bad connection didn't burn the wire. I'll fix it in a couple days after I get rested. I thought about having someone help me pull the box out for me to check the wiring at the amp but the noises I was hearing from time to time sounded so much like scratchy voice coil. That explains why my amp went into protect a couple times. 

It's 0100 central time and I need sleep!


----------



## BigAl205

An interesting story: A friend that I went to high school with now lives in Winston, so he suggested that I go home via Wythevill, VA. He said it was more of a straight shot compared to the twists and hills of going thru Asheville.

I was just about to Bristol when I came up on a bridge with a guy standing against the guard rail. As I got closer, I asked myself, "Is that guy naked?" I was hoping he was wearing a thong, but as I passed, I made the mistake of looking in the rear view mirror...and sure enough, he was barefoot all over. He had a camera propped against the guard rail, and as soon as the group of traffic had past, he hopped back over the guard rail and out of sight. I don't know if he had lost a bet, or was just some perverted "artist".


----------



## chithead

This is your action news reporter once again
And we're here at the gas station
Pardon me, sir, did you see what happened?

Yeah, I did
I's just in here gettin' my tires checked
An' he just appeared out of the traffic
He come streakin' around the grease rack there
Didn't have nothin' on but a smile
I looked in there, and BigAl was fixin' to cross the bridge
I hollered, "Don't look, BigAl!"
But it was too late
He'd already been mooned
Flashed him right there in front of the shock absorbers


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Was great to see you fellows.


Was good to see you again as well, seems like it has been a long time since we last caught up. 



Electrodynamic said:


> Ian (white Audi wagon) thanks for coming down and bringing your son with you. It is things like that which massively help a kids enthusiasm for audio. I remember the day in highschool when my dad took the day off work and came and got me out of school to make a trip to Asheville to go to a stereo shop for the day. I thought it was the coolest thing ever so it's great to see that you are doing the same thing with your oldest son. I also loved showing Josh your suitcase subwoofer enclosure.


Thanks Nick, it's become a cool thing to share with him. I also love that when we head to meets, no one treats him like some kid, but is always willing to chat with him, give him a demo etc. Glad to show him the suitcase, was cool to also see his Civic wagon even if only in pictures.


----------



## bertholomey

I left Sunday morning to drive to Ohio for a pastor's conference I have been attending with my Dad, so this is the first opportunity to really see what has been posted and to post my self. I'm so glad to read the wonderfully positive experiences that many of the attendees had. What it is about - great experiences had with other people that share the love of this fun hobby. Vicki and I are honored to provide the opportunity for you all to achieve that goal. 

Also - my apologies if I wasn't available when someone needed me - my love of the hobby gets me in trouble (when Vicki sent me a text asking for help with the BBQ.......thankfully, Kendal saw her and stepped up!) sometimes when I take a little too long getting a fantastic demo.

We had a good turn out on Friday - likely the most we have had the 'night before' the meet. I was pretty concerned about how we were going to get 40 people at my house on Saturday, but it seemed that several may not have attended (never got a real count.....or a group photo). But with the engineers applying their best Jenga skills, we had plenty of space for everyone. 

Steve had the distinction of being the first attendee.....left the house at about 0300......got to my house around 1130......helped folks out and kept all of his friendliness until midnight when we all passed out. He was extremely helpful for me when I was dealing with the venue change issue. 





































Ian was the next one to arrive......from New Hampshire  in the beautiful new STI. Forrest and Bo arrived soon afterward. Amazing Ian that you accomplished this install so quickly, and you did a fantastic job with it. Steve completed a mini-tune, and I was extremely impressed with the sound! Bo - loved the BRZ - I really liked the change of DSP, and I enjoyed perusing your music collection and signing to several of my favorite late '80's / early '90's tracks. 
































































I love the wonderful cockpit of Forrest's beast! Tool was extremely fun played at a strong level....until I was fussed at because tuning was happening next to me 










Al made it up again.....beautiful truck! He held court in the GarageMahal'tito.....



















Wow! All I can say is Wow! every time I see this.......




























Most impressive truck I've seen - just extremely well done in all of the additions.......Well played Greggers!



















Extremely good addition! It was fun working that remote again - brought back good memories for me (Mic wouldn't share that opinion.....), and I loved the tweaks that Steve did to bring out the best in the Tundra. 










Bill's truck! My first opportunity to experience the Accuton speakers - WOW! Well done my friend! Incredible job by Steve on those pillars! The aesthetic matches the sonic excellence! This is truly a vehicle you could spend hours in reviewing your entire musical collection because it is not fatiguing.....but you hit upon those tracks that 11 is not loud enough, this vehicle transports you to concert level - and is completely composed doing it. 



















Ryan - It has been fun listening to the various iterations of the Camry from my meets and Ian's meets - this one was incredible! Such a wonderfully balanced and focused sound - I adore the mid bass / sub bass sound - reference level in my opinion. 

Not much to see here, because it an excellent example of high performance in stealth mode. 










(Love the sticker!)










Chris - thank you for grabbing me Saturday night for a demo in the RAM. Good job getting the install done for the meet and getting a tune on it. I let you know my impressions, and I'm looking forward to the next opportunity! 

Jeff - every time I hear the VW it has improved - really great now - I certainly like the GB15's more on axis, and the mid bass / sub bass integration is really solid. I love the A&K player as well! 

And lastly, for cars that I demo'd - Bruce Miller's Toyota - I've only had limited listening sessions at various comps in the past between judges, etc. It was great to get some time in the Toyota, and certainly this is the best I have heard the vehicle. I really like the changes you have made - with the aesthetics and with the sound. Steve did an excellent job with the pillars and the tune - what an amazingly engaging vehicle! I really enjoyed talking with you briefly about competition - we share many of the same views


----------



## bertholomey

General Shots














































I loved Eric's new S5! I wanted to drive it sooooo badly! I'm looking forward to getting a demo! Man, I hope your back situation improves!
































































John enjoying the bug.....another one that I'd love to drive! 





































Really cool to have Klifton Keplinger and Tom Meyers stop by!



















It wouldn't be an NCSQ Meet in the Spring without a little rain.......(see what I did there Erin......I didn't say the NCSQ Spring Meet.....which may an NCSQ Fall Meet )

Not sure what Triple B is doing there in his Jack's RED RUM shirt.....



















I enjoyed mixing in some home audio demos - especially a little bit of vinyl during the meet. 










If you notice some similarity between this sub box and the inside of the C10 - there is a great reason for that. Jason, out of compassion, took a simple box I had.....that the BM mkIV sub wouldn't fit into (needed to expand the opening a little for the frame)......added my Dayton plate amp, and then built around it to produce an aesthetically stunning sub box with many of the same materials and design cues of the truck. I love the sound of this sub system and it really looks stunning in my listening room. 










One of the biggest thrills for me......I have been in touch with Jason for the last couple months preparing for the potential of his appearance and the appearance of his Dad's truck. 


















































































*Ok - I'm going to wrap this up  *

Some of the highlights for me from this meet: 

- The call I had with Erin and the discussions I had with Steve as I was dealing with the cancellation from the park - my Bros offering wisdom!

- Vicki! First - when I called her about the cancellation - she switched directly into problem solving mode - 'what can I do to help!' (Blessing! A Godly Wife). And then all of the cooking and shopping and helping make folks feel welcome and comfortable (especially the conversations she had with many of you) - You are the BEST! 

- Fellas like Steve and John stepping up to get the parking to work out to the greatest advantage. 

- Fellas arriving when they did on Saturday morning so there wouldn't be any issues (Bill/Greggers at 0730 , Nick/Josh at 0830).

- My ride out to the lake to make sure there weren't any NCSQ'rs hanging around - I'm so glad Kendal wanted to ride along - typically, these events are the only time in a year I get to see these guys, and it is so hectic that I don't have time to really talk to them - it was awesome that Kendal took advantage of this time, and it wasn't a 45 round trip just conversing with the voices in my head. Thanks Kendal! I'd much rather talk to you!

- My 'moment' with Bill in the FJ......now, explanations because it isn't what some of you are thinking (Hillbilly.....I'm looking at you.....).....a couple Hillsong United tracks.....goose bumps and hair standing on end are normal aspects of good demos.....tears typically aren't.......but wow - amazing few moments glorifying God! 

- Unfortunately, I couldn't get Al to do the hair trick he was threatening to do in response to Erin's video........ 

- Lastly - that hug from Jason Kable! So much emotion there - overcoming every hurdle to finally get to the meet and to get the truck to the meet (Please thank your Dad for that encouragement!). It was such a culmination of so many things my friend - As I'm at the Basics Conference 2019 this week......I remember getting that surprise phone call last May from you during Basics 2018......what a year it has been! You looked amazing, and your infectious kindness and enthusiasm was greatly welcomed by everyone present! Love you Bro!

So....I'll leave you with this......please come back next year.......you will hopefully have as much fun as Greggers did!


----------



## Bushwacker

Man if I knew the c10 was there I would have drove up to see it. All I have seen is pictures of the truck and ever since its been finished I've wanted to see it in person. Looks like you'll had a great time and turn out.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

The worst thing about Greg's Truck is that P99. I really enjoyed hearing and judging it. 

Thank you again for hosting Jason and Vicki. Always a pleasure to spend time with both of you. Sorry you missed a fun show to go to awful Ohio.

see you soon


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> - Unfortunately, I couldn't get Al to do the hair trick he was threatening to do in response to Erin's video........


It was too matted down from sweat...maybe if you have a fall meet...


----------



## Truthunter

Finally arrived back home up North to catch up on this thread...

First off THANK YOU Jason/Vicki for hosting this, the good food, and hospitality. Everything about this meet was enjoyable. You two are a special duo for sure.

I didn't really ask for many demo's at last year's meet which I regretted. So this year I made it a point to demo as many vehicles as possible which I did. But with that came less time to chat or be around for people to ask demo's of my own vehicle.. Sorry bout that :blush:

So many great sounding vehicles - I enjoyed each one of them. Every vehicle that I heard at some point last year sounded better this year. And there was many vehicles that I had never heard before. They all impressed me in one way or another.

I have to bring up the demo music Jason & Clay provided me - Many emotional responses triggered listening to these tracks on the way home. Thank you both!

It was great meeting some new people:
Jason - With the Mad Max pickup truck - The fab work on that is just over-the-top mind blowing! Very nice meeting you.
Daniel (Chithead) and Alan (BigAl) - been chatting with you two over the years online - finally nice to meet you both in person.
Mic - I remember seeing you at other meets but never really had a chance to chat. Thanks for the insight on some of the issues I am wanting to correct in my system. And also thanks for waiting for me to finish that rack-o-ribs at the BBQ joint after the comp on Sunday.
I'm sure there are others that I've missed.

It was great to see you all and looking forward to seeing some of you again at SVR.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> *Ok - I'm going to wrap this up  *
> 
> Some of the highlights for me from this meet:
> 
> - Vicki! First - when I called her about the cancellation - she switched directly into problem solving mode - 'what can I do to help!' (Blessing! A Godly Wife). And then all of the cooking and shopping and helping make folks feel welcome and comfortable (especially the conversations she had with many of you) - You are the BEST!
> 
> *We were talking about Gluten free cookies, and then gluten free bread. I had no idea Walmart had their own GF break. Will have to look for it up here. Most of the stuff we find for my girlfriend has a weird texture. Thanks, Vicki for the info!
> *
> 
> 
> - Unfortunately, I couldn't get Al to do the hair trick he was threatening to do in response to Erin's video........
> 
> *I don't think Al can do hair tricks. Or did he have a wig, too? lol 'Cause that would have been EPIC!
> *


I had a great time as always. Jason and Vicki are always such gracious hosts. I didn't get to say bye, because Jason disappeared after they relocated Andy, the Audio Frog. 

Also, Jason Kable...um, that M3 had a little more in it than I would have expected. Glad you kept it out of the ditch when you hit the main road. Good getting to talk to you in person!

I'd post pics, but apparently, I only took like 8, and 3 or 4 were of the Bug Convertible.

Also, it took 12 hrs to get down there, and only 11 to get home. Also, no rain or hail on the return trip.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Mic10is said:


> The worst thing about Greg's Truck is that P99. I really enjoyed hearing and judging it.
> 
> Thank you again for hosting Jason and Vicki. Always a pleasure to spend time with both of you. Sorry you missed a fun show to go to awful Ohio.
> 
> see you soon


The show was cool, and even got over ahead of schedule! I've never seen that happen before. lol

Jay


----------



## BigAl205

JayinMI said:


> I don't think Al can do hair tricks. Or did he have a wig, too? lol 'Cause that would have been EPIC!


Just for fun, I'm always giving Jason cringe-worthy moments. They were talking about hair tricks and I said I would like to hear a system that could produce one...but I would have to take my shirt off to do a hair trick 

Keep that it mind while reading the last few posts


----------



## JayinMI

Puts those last few posts in a whole new light! lol

Jay


----------



## ErinH

Hair tricks, huh?... psssshhhht.


----------



## Noloft

Man, That was a lot of fun!!!

First, A great big thanks to Jason for hosting this meet and you and your wife for being such gracious hosts and inviting me into your lovely home, also Jason thanks for demoing your home system for me, very nice, especially those Focal cans...

Second, To all you guys, thank you for making me feel like one of the guys even though I'm kind of new here. To the guys that let me demo their systems, they are impressive every one and thanks for answering my questions. To the guys who demoed my truck, thanks for listening and the kind words. Nice to think I'm on the right track...

Third, To all the guys whose cars I did not get to listen to, I hope to get a demo next time we meet (especially that C10). Maybe I will have a demo worthy system by then...

Thanks again, Todd


----------



## probillygun

Thanks Jason and V for providing us a place to get together and share our passion for audio! We ended up with great weather too and I really enjoyed seeing all you fellas again and chatting about all things audio! Thanks to Mic too for helping set up the Garner event so us folks that need points can pick some up while we are there for the weekend!


----------



## captainobvious

Awesome time as always- thanks so much to Jason and Vicki for all of the preparation and hard work put into making this such a great experience. Thank you for opening up your home to a bunch of sweaty car audio dudes.
Thanks to everyone for the demo's and sorry I didn't get around to hearing everyone's cars but I did manage to get in to quite a few thankfully.


I'll keep working on the Transit and will bring something improved next time.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Awesome time as always- thanks so much to Jason and Vicki for all of the preparation and hard work put into making this such a great experience. Thank you for opening up your home to a bunch of sweaty car audio dudes.
> Thanks to everyone for the demo's and sorry I didn't get around to hearing everyone's cars but I did manage to get in to quite a few thankfully.
> 
> 
> I'll keep working on the Transit and will bring something improved next time.




I’ll thank everyone who has thanked V and I using Steve’s quote. We truly do this every year to serve you all. And we like sweaty car audio dudes.....even if they don’t do a hair trick during the meet.......

Many might look at Steve’s last sentence as either false modesty or with incredulity.........but I believe this will be true for Steve and a few others because of the plans they have for their systems.  

The van sounded amazing my friend, and I forgot to mention in my monstrous post - two of the things I’ll remember forever from this meet:
1) doing that CrossFit WOD with Babs......getting proper smoked! 

2) finishing up on Saturday night with a demo at half volume in the van (until I got fussed at via text by V). These are the good times we are storing away. I’m looking forward to more of these during this season and at the next NCSQ Meet......next Spring. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

captainobvious said:


> Awesome time as always- thanks so much to Jason and Vicki for all of the preparation and hard work put into making this such a great experience. Thank you for opening up your home to a bunch of sweaty car audio dudes.
> Thanks to everyone for the demo's and sorry I didn't get around to hearing everyone's cars but I did manage to get in to quite a few thankfully.
> 
> 
> I'll keep working on the Transit and will bring something improved next time.




I’m expecting 5.1 surround sound next. Nothing quite like being buzzed by a tie fighter while “The Empire Strikes Back” is playing. 

To be honest, the fact that you are looking to improve the Transit even more is mind boggling to me. It truly is in a class all it’s own. 

*whispers* Give the Paradigm Persona speakers a listen. Beryllium speakers.....all of them.


----------



## mumbles

I'll echo what everyone else has said... Many thanks to Jason and Vicki, they always make this an enjoyable GTG! Also, nice recovery from the Park incident... seemed like it was always supposed to be at your house 

I sincerely wish my back would have held up better... mentally I was up for demos, just not physically 

I'm glad everyone made it home safely and I look forward to seeing y'all soon!


----------



## court

Hey everyone. I didn't attend the meet on Friday or Saturday. I was at the competition on Sunday. There was very nice cars there and the sound and build quality was very impressive. I got a chance to listen to the FJ, Tundra, Ford CT, and Toyota Camry. I decided at the last moment to try my hand in the competition. Considering my car is completely stock with Audi's B&O system. I added a Image Dynamics ID MAX 10, AudioControl LOC, and Arc Audio 1100.1 amp. I actually placed. I was in shock. With my score sheets I know I would have to invest in a DSP to work with the Factory System to make adjustments. Overall I enjoyed my self and hopefully next year I will be able to attend the Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Zippy said:


> I’m expecting 5.1 surround sound next. Nothing quite like being buzzed by a tie fighter while “The Empire Strikes Back” is playing.
> 
> To be honest, the fact that you are looking to improve the Transit even more is mind boggling to me. It truly is in a class all it’s own.
> 
> *whispers* Give the Paradigm Persona speakers a listen. Beryllium speakers.....all of them.


Even though we somewhat joked and agreed that he doesn't need it I bet we see his second wgti 15 inverted back there next time if for no other reason than to drive the point home that he ain't playing aroundAnd being able to pressurize a cabin with subsonic notes is funUp front I don't think the little pimp sled should change at all but that decision is entirely up to Steve.

To Steve-again I appreciate you getting in my truck and helping me out. When Bill took a listen he asked if you've been in there yet. We discussed some of the problem areas that others had pointed out and I was in total agreement with them. He knew you would be the Yoda (yes he called you Yoda) for a tune that was in the ballpark but not quite there yet. It's easy to overlook things when you're the one listening to something daily and just get used to things that aren't quite right.

I do believe those cuts in the top end 5k and up Steve had me make addressed the lack of sparkle up top one listener mentioned. I also like the top end rolled off a wee bit more 15k and up than some but that's a personal preference type of thing. 

I finally got a recovery sleep last night and today. Didn't really sleep well in the motel room. Missed my baby girl Claire greatly (4 month old puppy). Got 4 hours early Monday morning then went fishing with my best friend for the first time in over a year. Our schedules just clash too much for us to go together when neither one of us are on vacation. I was so tired the end of yesterday I made him shimmy his new truck and long tandem trailer out of a tight parking lot while I drove the big Champion with a 200hp on the trailer without side runners. Never even driven that big sled before but I stuck it perfect and said "I wish my boat loaded that easy", lol.


----------



## ErinH

I saw the scores from the Garner SQology MECA portion are posted so just sharing the link. You NCSQ guys did pretty good. 

https://mecaevents.com/results/2518


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> I saw the scores from the Garner SQology MECA portion are posted so just sharing the link. You NCSQ guys did pretty good.
> 
> https://mecaevents.com/results/2518


Thanks Erin, I meant to ask about that. I agree totally with the awards for the first category. And I believe the pimp sled is unstoppable.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Court,

Which one were you bro? I was there most of the afternoon...


----------



## mumbles

court said:


> Hey everyone. I didn't attend the meet on Friday or Saturday. I was at the competition on Sunday. There was very nice cars there and the sound and build quality was very impressive. I got a chance to listen to the FJ, Tundra, Ford CT, and Toyota Camry. I decided at the last moment to try my hand in the competition. Considering my car is completely stock with Audi's B&O system. I added a Image Dynamics ID MAX 10, AudioControl LOC, and Arc Audio 1100.1 amp. I actually placed. I was in shock. With my score sheets I know I would have to invest in a DSP to work with the Factory System to make adjustments. Overall I enjoyed my self and hopefully next year I will be able to attend the Friday and Saturday.


Hi court... what year/model Audi do you own? I recently picked up a NavTV ZEN-V for my B9 S5 (https://navtv.com/products/NTV-KIT860/zen-v.html). It's not cheap, but it allows for either 12 RCA level or Optical into whatever DSP you decide to go with.


----------



## Truthunter

court said:


> Hey everyone. I didn't attend the meet on Friday or Saturday. I was at the competition on Sunday. There was very nice cars there and the sound and build quality was very impressive. I got a chance to listen to the FJ, Tundra, Ford CT, and Toyota Camry. I decided at the last moment to try my hand in the competition. Considering my car is completely stock with Audi's B&O system. I added a Image Dynamics ID MAX 10, AudioControl LOC, and Arc Audio 1100.1 amp. I actually placed. I was in shock. With my score sheets I know I would have to invest in a DSP to work with the Factory System to make adjustments. Overall I enjoyed my self and hopefully next year I will be able to attend the Friday and Saturday.


Hey Courtland, was nice to meet you on Sunday - I was the guy with the Silver Camry. Definately check out the unit Mumbles mentioned above.



Pb82 Ronin said:


> Court,
> 
> Which one were you bro? I was there most of the afternoon...


Which one were you?... I met a few new people that day but maybe I missed you


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Truthunter said:


> Hey Courtland, was nice to meet you on Sunday - I was the guy with the Silver Camry. Definately check out the unit Mumbles mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one were you?... I met a few new people that day but maybe I missed you


Lost looking militant fellow in a white F150. Trying to wander around and mingle and make friends.


----------



## court

Pb82 Ronin said:


> Court,
> 
> Which one were you bro? I was there most of the afternoon...


 I was in the orange jack norman polo shirt with blue jeans. I was walking around a lot.


----------



## court

Truthunter said:


> Hey Courtland, was nice to meet you on Sunday - I was the guy with the Silver Camry. Definately check out the unit Mumbles mentioned above.
> It was nice meeting you. Your camry was very nice. I liked the infinite baffle install. I think you told me it only has 150 watts going to the sub which is impressive.
> 
> 
> Which one were you?... I met a few new people that day but maybe I missed you


My car was the grey audi s5


----------



## court

mumbles said:


> Hi court... what year/model Audi do you own? I recently picked up a NavTV ZEN-V for my B9 S5 (https://navtv.com/products/NTV-KIT860/zen-v.html). It's not cheap, but it allows for either 12 RCA level or Optical into whatever DSP you decide to go with.


I have a 2013 Audi S5. I will check it out. I am not sure what DSP to invest in. I have some plans for the Audi eventually. Replace the 3 way with aftermarket, DSP of course, add a 4channel. Just some basic ideas. I did hear the difference between a competition SQ car and one that just sounds good.


----------



## Babs

court said:


> I have a 2013 Audi S5. I will check it out. I am not sure what DSP to invest in. I have some plans for the Audi eventually. Replace the 3 way with aftermarket, DSP of course, add a 4channel. Just some basic ideas. I did hear the difference between a competition SQ car and one that just sounds good.



You’ll get tons of suggestions here for sure I imagine. At the meet I’m sure you likely heard plenty of Helix processors and a PS8 at least one. 

In talking to Kiser (Subterfuse) today, my new “next car” fav is now the new 5-door Vdub Arteon. So with that I’m sure it’d be a Nav TV integration piece for MOST150 connection and likely a Helix, PS8 or Zapco DSP once the new Zapcos are field-proven as good units. I wish now I had gotten a better looks at your S5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bose301s

Babs said:


> You’ll get tons of suggestions here for sure I imagine. At the meet I’m sure you likely heard plenty of Helix processors and a PS8 at least one.
> 
> In talking to Kiser (Subterfuse) today, my new “next car” fav is now the new 5-door Vdub Arteon. So with that I’m sure it’d be a Nav TV integration piece for MOST150 connection and likely a Helix, PS8 or Zapco DSP once the new Zapcos are field-proven as good units. I wish now I had gotten a better looks at your S5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you want reliable do not get a VW.


----------



## JayinMI

Pb82 Ronin said:


> I had a good time meeting those that showed at High Output on Sunday. For a first time listening to award winning setups...it was awesome. Definitely know that my setups are headed in the right direction.


You have the Z06 (I don't think you had it there, tho), don't you? Just trying to put names with faces, and usually that happens through cars. lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

court said:


> My car was the grey audi s5


I wondered who that belonged to. Sexy car. Congrats on placing, btw.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Babs said:


> You’ll get tons of suggestions here for sure I imagine. At the meet I’m sure you likely heard plenty of Helix processors and a PS8 at least one.
> 
> In talking to Kiser (Subterfuse) today, my new “next car” fav is now the new 5-door Vdub Arteon. So with that I’m sure it’d be a Nav TV integration piece for MOST150 connection and likely a Helix, PS8 or Zapco DSP once the new Zapcos are field-proven as good units. I wish now I had gotten a better looks at your S5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We just had Dan Greenwood (formerly of Soundscape in Texas) come up and do a DSP training for us with the new Alpine PXE-0850S. While it has some quirks, it's pretty feature packed for the money. IIRC, MSRP was $599, and street prices will be somewhat lower. Might be worth considering. I haven't installed one yet, so I can't attest to the SQ of it, but it has a ton of features.

Jay


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

JayinMI said:


> You have the Z06 (I don't think you had it there, tho), don't you? Just trying to put names with faces, and usually that happens through cars. lol
> 
> Jay


Yessir, the ZO6 was in my garage on jack stands. Poopy part is I fixed it the very next day.


----------



## mumbles

Pb82 Ronin said:


> Yessir, the ZO6 was in my garage on jack stands. Poopy part is I fixed it the very next day.


Doesn't it always seem to go that way?


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Ironically, like I mentioned...I fixed right after I got home that day. Definitely wasn't in show order anyways. Car was filthy, and I still have a blown tweeter.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Another great time with my audio hombres. 
Steve, your van is just astounding in what it does with a musical track. I could have sat and listened for hours! 
Forrest, so much fun running through some new music with you AND discussing Streeet OUTlawzzzz. 
Todd, I like what you have going on with your truck and the plans you have for the future.
Bill and Greggers it was fun talking and laughing with you guys! Always a blast.
All the other people that I barely got a chance to talk to I sure wish there were more hours in these days. From 10am until 6pm sure felt like about 20 minutes.

On to a few pictures I took:
My night before tradition, brownies
















Me and Jeremy on the way there early Saturday morning








Forrest's patented new "Rearview mirror center channel" (TM)








Fantastic food provided by Jason and Vicki








And then on the way home (I had to drive) lol


----------



## bertholomey

Love that Before and After photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Haha. Yep perfect! Was great to see ya again Sir and talk BBQ. Nothing like talking about BBQ while there’s a plate of chopped pork right in front of you. 

You guys get to Asheville sometime and we’ll hit 12-Bones and I’ll put a serious rack of ribs in front of ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

I agree Kendall! great fun talking and laughing! next time I need to get you in the FJ for a demo. You are so right about the time flying right by! I agree with Jason, the before and after pic really says it all! ?


----------



## court

JayinMI said:


> I wondered who that belonged to. Sexy car. Congrats on placing, btw.
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay!


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> It was too matted down from sweat...maybe if you have a fall meet...



I'll bring the wig. You know... _IF_ there is a fall meet.


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> I'll bring the wig. You know... _IF_ there is a fall meet.


IF there is a fall meet, *I'll* bring a wig! Heck, I may wear a wig :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2019 - near Greensboro, NC*



Darkrider said:


> Man, you're in my neck of the woods.


Forrest, shoot me an email. Josh and I were talking about meeting up with you soon one weekend for Cars and Coffee. [email protected]


----------



## BigAl205

ErinH said:


> I'll bring the wig. You know... _IF_ there is a fall meet.





mumbles said:


> IF there is a fall meet, *I'll* bring a wig! Heck, I may wear a wig :laugh:


I already have a wig


----------



## naiku

BigAl205 said:


> maybe if you have a fall meet...





ErinH said:


> _IF_ there is a fall meet.





mumbles said:


> IF there is a fall meet


Fall meet you say? 

I realize a bit far for some of you guys to drive, but putting this out there now so people can prepare with plenty of time.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Fall meet you say?
> 
> I realize a bit far for some of you guys to drive, but putting this out there now so people can prepare with plenty of time.



That's a little too far for me. Jason's house is right at the ragged edge of how far I'm willing to drive this old civic for a meet. :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> That's a little too far for me. Jason's house is right at the ragged edge of how far I'm willing to drive this old civic for a meet. :blush:


I'm thinking about retiring from the 12.5 hour drive each way myself. While my truck basically drove itself tracking straight as an arrow with very little floating going on it still took more out of me than I care to admit. Jeff and Eric both said they were thinking about putting on a meet and I think their location in East Tennessee is a good central area for several clusters of us SQ nerds. I think Jeff is on the Eastern tip of TN anyway


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, reflecting on the feedback I got on my truck there were a couple small technical things pointed out to me that were easily fixed. Overall the structural criticism was mainly people telling me the subwoofer wasn't to their tastes. Mostly it was...sub to hot, not enough subwoofer, center pulling a hair to the left, center pulling a hair to the right. I consider that a win on my part. At least we know I can build a decently good sounding vehicle two times in a row. I don't have a reference setup at the house so that's why I said a few days before the meet that I think I've taken my tune as far as I can without trained ears giving feedback. Mission accomplished and mucho thanks to those who took time to help get it more dialed in tonally. For those who aren't experienced with a single cab truck they can be a real PITA to dial in especially in the sub-midbass area. I could probably cross the sub at 50 and midbass at 100 and still have to make cuts in the 60-80hz range. Hopefully no one felt like they were doing a "mercy demo" and if you thought you were walking into one of those I hope your mind was changed when you heard it. If not, that's cool too. I only mention the "mercy demo" because it was mentioned in the NCSQ podcast.

Also, reflecting on other cars I listened to I didn't hear a single bad sounding car there. I also didn't expect a very simple install to compete with a purpose-built sq car with a zillion watts and all the processing power one would ever need. That's what makes these meets so great though. We get people in all stages of the hobby and from all walks of life.


----------



## mumbles

Hillbilly SQ said:


> At least we know I can build a decently good sounding vehicle two times in a row.


Dude, I've always been impressed with your tuning going all the way back to Grayson and Allys meet in Atlanta, so technically, that would be three in a row. Your systems have been very musical with great dynamics!



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Jeff and Eric both said they were thinking about putting on a meet and I think their location in East Tennessee is a good central area for several clusters of us SQ nerds. I think Jeff is on the Eastern tip of TN anyway


Out place is actually in Ga, near Trenton. Was thinking about early Oct, but not sure when Finals are? Anyway, have a big shop with plenty of parking and would love to have folks over!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mumbles said:


> Dude, I've always been impressed with your tuning going all the way back to Grayson and Allys meet in Atlanta, so technically, that would be three in a row. Your systems have been very musical with great dynamics!


It was the technical stuff like l/r eq and overcompensating with time alignment when l/r eq was the problem that I had a bad reputation for in the past. Tonally I always thought it was at least passable. This is why I made sure to get as many people in my truck as possible at this meet. Needed to show everyone that I've made a big effort to learn how to tune at least semi-properly. It has more in it for sure. Still haven't fixed that connection issue at the midbass amp. Will do that when I'm off again later in the week. Might have to get reinforcements over to help pull the box to get to the amp.


----------



## court

mumbles said:


> Hi court... what year/model Audi do you own? I recently picked up a NavTV ZEN-V for my B9 S5 (https://navtv.com/products/NTV-KIT860/zen-v.html). It's not cheap, but it allows for either 12 RCA level or Optical into whatever DSP you decide to go with.


Mumbles I checked out that link above. Unfortnately its not compatible with my car.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just giving a little update about that little midbass issue I was having. Turned out to be a bad y-splitter. I'm about to order all new cables for processor to amps just for the sake of having all new in there. The ones from headunit to processor were new when installed. The splitters were just some cheap Soundquest cables I got from Darvex probably 10 years ago.


----------



## Babs

Haha. Great memory of this year’s meet.. 
My workout for Jason 7:30AM 









Steve’s modified workout









I think the Captain had the right idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Haha. Great memory of this year’s meet..
> My workout for Jason 7:30AM...
> 
> Steve’s modified workout...
> 
> I think the Captain had the right idea.


+1

ROTFL! Classic!

When combined, I think that those two routines balance out pretty well actually.


----------



## chithead

Finally got to listen to the demo CD - some really great tracks on there! Really enjoying track number 2 on there. Didn't realize how much soul that lady could put into her singing.

(Not sure if we can post artist names and tracks due to copyright crap, so I was keeping it kinda vague)


----------



## bertholomey

You can certainly mention the artist and track here - you are amongst friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Does anyone belong to these speakers? They were left in my office at my house. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

I have started the new thread - check it out!

2020 NCSQ Spring Meet


----------

